# The Official New Hampshire Debates & Caucus Thread



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

After the excitement of Iowa, time to set our eyes on the cacophony of New Hampshire's debates and caucus. 

GOP debate tomorrow. Wonder what Trump will do.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2016)

First       .


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

Mider T said:


> First       .



Technically, you'd be second. Having said that...

Third.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2016)

Nope, I was first.


----------



## Nello (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

I need to actually sit down and watch all the past debates. Haven't had time for that yet.

If you take into account both the primaries and the "real" election, the American election campaigns are ridiculously long compared to most other countries. The debates kind of become like episodes of a long reality show...

Taiwan by contrast only had 2 televised debates.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

The American system is designed to be permentaly on election mode. There's too much money involved. As soon as a President wins an election the losing party immediately starts talking about the plan for "in four years from now".


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> The American system is designed to be permentaly on election mode. There's too much money involved.



So it's kind of like the NHL then?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> So it's kind of like the NHL then?



Yes. Exactly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2016)

It's interesting how the country seems to have an aversion to moderate factions. You have candidates like Cruz and Sanders doing pretty well even though they lean pretty far right/left. 

Although when it comes to the actual election, whichever party goes away from a moderate candidate maybe at a disadvantage in the general election. 

For example, Bernie Sanders taking on Marco Rubio will probably be disastrous for the Democratic party, while Clinton taking on someone like Trump will be will be a huge advantage for Democratic party. 

Both parties have to be thinking big picture when voting in the primaries.


----------



## stream (Feb 3, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Nope, I was first.



Nobody remembers who was second!


----------



## martryn (Feb 3, 2016)

Shows how polarized the country is.  It's very telling that all the support for Sanders comes from the young and stupid.  I think he got over 80% of the disillusioned college student vote.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I need to actually sit down and watch all the past debates. Haven't had time for that yet.
> 
> If you take into account both the primaries and the "real" election, the American election campaigns are ridiculously long compared to most other countries. The debates kind of become like episodes of a long reality show...
> 
> Taiwan by contrast only had 2 televised debates.



These "debates" are nothing like the Lincoln-Douglas debates, both men are probably turning in their graves.


----------



## Mael (Feb 3, 2016)

martryn said:


> Shows how polarized the country is.  It's very telling that all the support for Sanders comes from the young and stupid.  I think he got over 80% of the disillusioned college student vote.



You know, not all of the collegiate base is stupid.  There are plenty of folks who go into finance, tech, or engineering and still find themselves shut out by opportunistic companies who want to spend less with H1B visas or outsource their jobs.  What an idiotic, close-minded statement you just came up with.  I'm no Bernie fanboy but I certainly don't see anyone else calling a spade a spade and calling businesses out for their practices that certainly fellate capitalism but have zero consideration to their fellow Americans.

I mean who do you even support?  If you say Trump then you're an intellectual cretin behind a masquerade of worthless books.


----------



## Rain (Feb 3, 2016)

martryn said:


> Shows how polarized the country is.  It's very telling that all the support for Sanders comes from the young and stupid.  I think he got over 80% of the disillusioned college student vote.



Not really, this just shows mass discontent with the "establishment". Both Sanders and Trump are populists who primarily appeal to the petty bourgeoisie, and only subsequently to the working class. That's why you have that pathological rethoric "banks are the source of all problems" or "muh big corporations" etc...


----------



## HaxHax (Feb 3, 2016)

martryn said:


> Shows how polarized the country is.  It's very telling that all the support for Sanders comes from the young and stupid.  I think he got over 80% of the disillusioned college student vote.



Those darned stupid educated people.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2016)

Rain said:


> Not really, this just shows mass discontent with the "establishment". Both Sanders and Trump are populists who primarily appeal to the petty bourgeoisie, and only subsequently to the working class. That's why you have that pathological rethoric "banks are the source of all problems" or "muh big corporations" etc...



> Sanders appealing to the bourgeoisie

If you believe this, shouldn't you be out starving and exiled somewhere


----------



## baconbits (Feb 3, 2016)

Mael said:


> You know, not all of the collegiate base is stupid...



As soon as you saw Marty post you just went into rant mode, didn't you?  I could find about ten of your posts that say essentially the same thing about college kids.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 3, 2016)

HaxHax said:


> Those darned stupid educated people.


To be fair many College students are massive cunts who think they are always right and Never wrong
Many Uneducated people are the same though


----------



## Mael (Feb 3, 2016)

baconbits said:


> As soon as you saw Marty post you just went into rant mode, didn't you?  I could find about ten of your posts that say essentially the same thing about college kids.



You're misinterpreting though.  The liberal arts base is pretty fucking stupid, I get that, but to wholly claim 80% is also disingenuous.  There are far more than liberal arts students getting screwed over, kids who made the right choice but still drown in debt.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 3, 2016)

For the GOP, Trump needs an impressive showing if not a landslide to prove Iowa was just a fluke, easier said than done now that the Establishment's consolidating around Rubio, but still possible if Jeb!, Kasich and the others still insist they can win the state.

For the Dems, Sanders has the home field advantage but he needs a pretty substantial victory or Hillary will just pass it off as "I wasn't going to win there anyway" and focus on South Carolina which is considerably less Berni-friendly.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2016)

baconbits said:


> As soon as you saw Marty post you just went into rant mode, didn't you?  I could find about ten of your posts that say essentially the same thing about college kids.



Stop coming to martryn's defense. He's an uneducated moron.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 3, 2016)

Mael said:


> You're misinterpreting though.  The liberal arts base is pretty fucking stupid, I get that, but to wholly claim 80% is also disingenuous.  There are far more than liberal arts students getting screwed over, kids who made the right choice but still drown in debt.



Which has nothing to do with his point.  He merely labeled them as college kids, basically the Kid Tony types.  The reason you missed this is because you're so quick to attack you're not even trying to see if he said something worth attacking.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Stop coming to martryn's defense. He's an uneducated moron.



You guys leap to the attack without even reading what he posts half the time.  Its just stupid at this point.  If you're going to debate make a credible argument.

---

On topic: NH isn't a caucus.


----------



## Mael (Feb 3, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Which has nothing to do with his point.  He merely labeled them as college kids, basically the Kid Tony types.  The reason you missed this is because you're so quick to attack you're not even trying to see if he said something worth attacking.



No, I get his schtick.  He is still on the rant that Sanders is nothing more than the liberal arts college kid wet dream when it's been established he's more the Democrat's side of the lower-class candidate.  It's not all the young and stupid that support Sanders but a lot of lower-class elderly and minorities.


----------



## Rain (Feb 3, 2016)

Mider T said:


> > Sanders appealing to the bourgeoisie
> 
> If you believe this, shouldn't you be out starving and exiled somewhere



I mean small shop owners and such thus "petty", not big capitalists. Opposition to banks, in and of themselves is always petty-bourgeoisie in nature, as is opposing big corporations exclusively. Sanders is wet dream for small businesses.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 3, 2016)

Mael said:


> No, I get his schtick.  He is still on the rant that Sanders is nothing more than the liberal arts college kid wet dream when it's been established he's more the Democrat's side of the lower-class candidate.  It's not all the young and stupid that support Sanders but a lot of lower-class elderly and minorities.



That's fine, but even you've made the same point a number of times in one liners to Kid Tony.  How would you react if every time you made a little quip to KT about that I said "actually, 19% of Bernie's support is from people in the 40-55 demographic..."  Naturally you'd tell me to shut the hell up.  And I would deserve it for purposefully trying to make a literal argument out of what is a hyperbolic point.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 3, 2016)

Thread should be edited since NH is a primary, not a caucus.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh, right you are.


Think Trumpy regretted his decision to skip the debate? Hopefully he will be less cocky now that his star has waned.


----------



## Mael (Feb 3, 2016)

baconbits said:


> That's fine, but even you've made the same point a number of times in one liners to Kid Tony.  How would you react if every time you made a little quip to KT about that I said "actually, 19% of Bernie's support is from people in the 40-55 demographic..."  Naturally you'd tell me to shut the hell up.  And I would deserve it for purposefully trying to make a literal argument out of what is a hyperbolic point.



I think because it's you saying it I have less a penchant to shoot it down.  Marty has said some absurd things like a mirror of KT.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

Rain said:


> Not really, this just shows mass discontent with the "establishment". Both Sanders and Trump are populists who primarily appeal to the *petty bourgeoisie*, and only subsequently to the *working class*. That's why you have that pathological rethoric "banks are the source of all problems" or "muh big corporations" etc...



Who even talks like that anym...?

>Hammer&sickle avatar

Ooooh...

As someone who used to be pretty red, I'd suggest that you try to express your sentiments without using antiquated words quoted directly from the _Communist Manifesto_ (1848) because they first of all sound pretentious and maybe unintelligible to a modern audience, and second of all will make the academic reader suspect that you just discovered Marx yesterday and are euphorically repeating his exact words without actually understanding what they mean.

If one really understands what for example "historical materialism" is, then one doesn't have to use such unwieldy words. Instead you'd say "I think economic development inevitably sparks social development" or something like that. No need for bases and superstructures and what have you.


----------



## Mael (Feb 3, 2016)

Rain's a full-blooded Commie, remember?

He actually believes the unrealistic shit preached.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2016)

baconbits said:


> You guys leap to the attack without even reading what he posts half the time.  Its just stupid at this point.  If you're going to debate make a credible argument.
> 
> ---
> 
> On topic: NH isn't a caucus.



I read what he posts in full and that's how I come to the conclusion he's just an uneducated jackass. 

Stop trying to pretend I don't argue with this guy too. He's an ignorant piece of shit that never knows what he's talking about. I've proven this dozens of times.

Jesus, bacon. This is like me coming to Bender's defense. He's always saying stupid shit.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 3, 2016)

Woah, it hasn't even started yet in NH and this is thread is already up each other's throats... 

It's interesting how divided US indeed seems to have become. One can't help but to think back to those two Obama terms and especially the first elections - all that talk about unity...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

The GOP debate is tonight though.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 3, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Woah, it hasn't even started yet in NH and this is thread is already up each other's throats...
> 
> It's interesting how divided US indeed seems to have become. One can't help but to think back to those two Obama terms and especially the first elections - all that talk about unity...


Its what happens when you moralise politics


----------



## Rain (Feb 3, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Who even talks like that anym...?
> 
> >Hammer&sickle avatar
> 
> ...



And I realized that and thus calmly explained what I meant to Mider, even though he talked shit to me. But thanks for preaching, Kautsky.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 3, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Its what happens when you moralise politics




Wooops... I kinda do that too... Sorry all lefties here....  

But yes, over emotional language should be kept out of daily politics. While it's literally about the matter of life and death, it's still not about right and wrong - most people hold their political opinions out of genuine well meaning conviction it's for the best of everyone.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 3, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Wooops... I kinda do that too... Sorry all lefties here....
> 
> But yes, *over emotional language should be kept out of daily politics. *While it's literally about the matter of life and death, it's still not about right and wrong - most people hold their political opinions out of genuine well meaning conviction it's for the best of everyone.


This would likely fix the Cafe
But people here are far too willing to allow People to be massive jackasses simply because their opinion is a popular one


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Wooops... I kinda do that too... Sorry all lefties here....
> 
> But yes, over emotional language should be kept out of daily politics. While it's literally about the matter of life and death, it's still not about right and wrong - most people hold their political opinions out of genuine well meaning conviction it's for the best of everyone.



Even whenbsone long time supporters suddenly switch side, it is beat for everyone that what's his face does not go into or stays in power.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2016)

Political matters are going to be invariably tied to some sense of morality on many issues. 

That said, it has more to with finding certain people completely ignorant than lacking in morals.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> This would likely fix the Cafe
> But people here are far too willing to allow People to be massive jackasses simply because their opinion is a popular one



Or say stupid claims under the pretext that we shouldn't allow PC to dictate speech. 
But surely there must be better ways to express such opinions.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 3, 2016)

Mael said:


> I think because it's you saying it I have less a penchant to shoot it down.  Marty has said some absurd things like a mirror of KT.



Yeah, but both of them still deserve some respect.  As much as I disagree with KT I respect him.  He really cares about the country.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Jesus, bacon. This is like me coming to Bender's defense. He's always saying stupid shit.



I hardly ever see you engage him on anything and this time he didn't even say anything worth disagreeing with, lol.  Most of the time you just say "what a jackass" and then start preaching.  And Bender kind of grew on me.  I can't lie.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 3, 2016)

Mael said:


> Rain's a full-blooded Commie, remember?
> 
> He actually believes the unrealistic shit preached.



Honestly I'd think Marx if alive today would see how many of the western nations have ended up with mixed systems and essentially go "not bad." before looking at the old soviet systems and facepalming.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 3, 2016)

Into which thread it belongs that Trump wants rematch in Iowa and accuses Cruz of fraud? 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-35486983


Being a sore loser doesn't exactly polish your imago.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I hardly ever see you engage him on anything and this time he didn't even say anything worth disagreeing with, lol.  Most of the time you just say "what a jackass" and then start preaching.  And Bender kind of grew on me.  I can't lie.



He mindlessly repeats talking points Fox News pundits say, and I'm always pointing this ignorance out. You failing to notice that isn't my problem. He doesn't even bother to research the things he claims half the time.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

Rain said:


> And I realized that and thus calmly explained what I meant to Mider, even though he talked shit to me. But thanks for preaching, Kautsky.



I'm aware that by now I probably qualify as "a collaborator, a traitor and a counter-revisionorary", to quote a wonderful mispronounced line in _The Last Emperor of China_. ^^

(The actor seems like he's trying to say "revisionist" and "counter-revolutionary" at the same time, in agitated broken English, making the scene a wonderful parody of Maoist jargon.)


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Into which thread it belongs that Trump wants rematch in Iowa and accuses Cruz of fraud?
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-35486983
> 
> ...



He skipped the last debate not because he wasn't asked questions but because he hated the host. He expected people to tolerate that and vote for him?


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 3, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Or say stupid claims under the pretext that we shouldn't allow PC to dictate speech.
> But surely there must be better ways to express such opinions.


Ironicly these same people love the PC police when it cracks down on opinions they don't like


----------



## baconbits (Feb 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He mindlessly repeats talking points Fox News pundits say, and I'm always pointing this ignorance out. You failing to notice that isn't my problem. He doesn't even bother to research the things he claims half the time.



If he researches half of his claims he's probably in the top 5% of Cafe posters if you ask me .

That said I just haven't seen you guys actually counter anything he said.  I mean take a step back for a second: what did he actually say that was so moronic in this thread?


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

Bacon for mod.

(God knows he's better at it than Mega)


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Ironicly these same people love the PC police when it cracks down on opinions they don't like



Oh right you are.  It is quite interesting.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2016)

baconbits said:


> If he researches half of his claims he's probably in the top 5% of Cafe posters if you ask me .
> 
> That said I just haven't seen you guys actually counter anything he said.  I mean take a step back for a second: what did he actually say that was so moronic in this thread?



_ It's very telling that all the support for Sanders comes from the young and stupid. I think he got over 80% of the disillusioned college student vote._

He's just repeating a tired talking point about college students that right-wing sources in particular have pushed for years. Particularly noteworthy as well that for one, most of those 'disillusioned' college folks are typically far more educated than he is, and his political stances and his own beliefs are mired in immense stupidity and ignorance themselves.

You really have to stop trying to come to the aid of morons when they don't deserve it.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 3, 2016)

Is it true though that much of his voter base comes from the students?

Without any true knowledge of the situation in US, I wouldn't consider that a bad thing. Even if he doesn't win these elections, it should mean his views are shared by many in the new generation - a promise of success for his ideological scions.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> _ It's very telling that all the support for Sanders comes from the young and stupid. I think he got over 80% of the disillusioned college student vote._
> 
> He's just repeating a tired talking point about college students that right-wing sources in particular have pushed for years. Particularly noteworthy as well that for one, most of those 'disillusioned' college folks are typically far more educated than he is, and his political stances and his own beliefs are mired in immense stupidity and ignorance themselves.
> 
> You really have to stop trying to come to the aid of morons when they don't deserve it.




It is not like affordable tuition doesn't exist anywhere. But after the 2008 crash and the failures to really resolve anything, you can't expect people to say, oh right things are going great.


----------



## Mael (Feb 3, 2016)

Affordable tuition exists but they're going to be at places employers won't take seriously unless your job ambitions involve vocational school.  College has started to become a massive scam...I mean look at the very concept of liberal arts.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

You know there are countries where the concept of tuition is alien?

But muh freedumz


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2016)

People in this country I just don't think are willing to pay higher taxes for something like reduced tuition costs or even universal healthcare.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 3, 2016)

And yet educated youth is in the best interest of the entire nation, not just the kids themselves. 

Where does this problem over there stem from? 

*is hopelessly out of the loop*


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> People in this country I just don't think are willing to pay higher taxes for something like reduced tuition costs or even universal healthcare.



But you don't need high taxes for cheap education.


----------



## Mael (Feb 3, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> You know there are countries where the concept of tuition is alien?
> 
> But muh freedumz



Yet how recognized are they internationally?

Do they trump the Ivy Leagues?

It's not a question of freedom, shadow.  It's a question of privatization and just the dropping federal spending on grants and colleges.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2016)

Also, rich brats and their parents. Some that are often influential donors. Liberal arts degrees practically exist for these people. When you aren't rich and you go into that field, you are going into debt often the same way one majoring in any of the STEM fields do, and far less to show for it. When you are born into wealth, a career for a living is not something you really have to worry about. The degree is more for show than trying to improve one's economic situation.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> _ It's very telling that all the support for Sanders comes from the young and stupid. I think he got over 80% of the disillusioned college student vote._
> 
> He's just repeating a tired talking point about college students that right-wing sources in particular have pushed for years. Particularly noteworthy as well that for one, most of those 'disillusioned' college folks are typically far more educated than he is, and his political stances and his own beliefs are mired in immense stupidity and ignorance themselves.
> 
> You really have to stop trying to come to the aid of morons when they don't deserve it.



Your argument is very weak.  First its very clear from his post that he's purposefully insulting Bernie Sander supporters with hyperbolic insults.  Its like someone joking that McCain was 100 years old when he ran for President... the first time.  Its actually a reading comprehension loss on your part for interpreting that as a literal fact.

Second, its generally true.  Sanders does benefit from the college student vote.

Third, your opinions on him are just that, mere opinions.  It had nothing to do with what he said.  As far as I know he is probably better educated than you or I are.  In fact its kind of silly to insult his level of education when you regularly mock mr shadow, our doctoral candidate, lol.

I'm not saying this to mock you.  I voted for you as the Debater of the Year and you certainly deserved to win, but I think you're not using your skills just insults whenever you see him post.  Its like those old cartoons where the matador flaps the red cape and the bull's eyes turn red.  Marty is the red cloth and you're the bull.

---

I personally don't support universal secondary education mainly because if you look at things economically we already have too many people with bachelor degrees and not enough people working in the technical fields: driving, welding, electrical work and mechanical jobs.

I think college should be a little harder and remove all the BS.  Because college is largely a scam with all the classes they include just to put you in debt.  In this case I blame the Universities, who care more about making another dime than on the well being of any students.

I'd also redouble efforts to support people who train in technical fields.  I don't think its healthy to push everyone to go to college because college doesn't suit everyone.  Let everyone make that objective choice without pretending college is the best one.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 3, 2016)

Mael said:


> It's not a question of freedom, shadow.  It's a question of privatization and just the dropping federal spending on grants and colleges.





Right. 

Considering your military budget, it's surprising if there "isn't enough money" for something as basic as this. Surely in the long run US's future is more dependant on the education of its population than the ability to kill wanker #954436 at any given moment on the other side of the planet.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

If for whatever reason you wanted to limit the number of people in college, then do it by making entrance examinations/qualifications harder, rather than raise prices.

Your academic performance in high school is at least partially within your control, while the economic circumstances of your family are usually not.

I'm aware that there are probably scholarships and whatnot you can get in the U.S, but if gifted students are going to be given scholarships anyway then why not do away with the notion of tuition altogether for those who meet the -harder- entrance criteria?

(Please understand that I grew up and got my first degree in a country that hasn't had tuition since at least the 1960's, so the concept is still pretty foreign even though I encounter it here in China)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Your argument is very weak.  First its very clear from his post that he's purposefully insulting Bernie Sander supporters with hyperbolic insults.



You're making excuses. 



> Its like someone joking that McCain was 100 years old when he ran for President... the first time.  Its actually a reading comprehension loss on your part for interpreting that as a literal fact.



Again, you're just making excuses. How would you even try to twist that as an attempt at a joke. He's repeating an oft repeated talking point the past ten years in particular about college students and how blindly idealistic they are when supporting their candidates. Often to imply that in contrast of the older, conservative voters that vote on a more pragmatic basis. 



> Second, its generally true.  Sanders does benefit from the college student vote.



He didn't say that though.



> Third, your opinions on him are just that, mere opinions.



Well, stop the presses! This is obviously new information.

However, when his ignorance is so easily proven time and again, it's one that holds weight. 



> It had nothing to do with what he said.  As far as I know he is probably better educated than you or I are.  In fact its kind of silly to insult his level of education when you regularly mock mr shadow, our doctoral candidate, lol.



I hope you are not defending him just because he's a friend or because of ideological common ground. An ignorant person is an ignorant person, and martryn has more than shown himself to be such multiple times. No one is demanding he become an expert on matters, but he doesn't even grasp the first thing on many of them in their basic sense. 

I mock mr shadow for his perceived spinelessness, but I've admitted many times that he is not stupid. So, again a weak attempt to defend martryn here.



> I'm not saying this to mock you.  I voted for you as the Debater of the Year and you certainly deserved to win, but I think you're not using your skills just insults whenever you see him post.  Its like those old cartoons where the matador flaps the red cape and the bull's eyes turn red.  Marty is the red cloth and you're the bull.



I don't care about some meaningless nomination. 

martryn elicits the contempt I have that is no different for those like Bender, Krory, or Tyrannos. People who consistently don't know what they are talking about, and make no evident effort to amend that.

---



> I personally don't support universal secondary education mainly because if you look at things economically we already have too many people with bachelor degrees and not enough people working in the technical fields: driving, welding, electrical work and mechanical jobs.



That is why such majors needs to be promoted before worthless arts degrees. 



> I think college should be a little harder and remove all the BS.  Because college is largely a scam with all the classes they include just to put you in debt.  In this case I blame the Universities, who care more about making another dime than on the well being of any students.



A lot of the classes are pointless, I agree in regard to the major specifically. The classes everyone has to take I feel should not be added to your debt at least, there would have to be something to pay for that then...or better yet we could teach those things in high school.



> I'd also redouble efforts to support people who train in technical fields.  I don't think its healthy to push everyone to go to college because college doesn't suit everyone.  Let everyone make that objective choice without pretending college is the best one.



College isn't for everyone, but I don't like the idea you are proposing. You could discourage some pretty brilliant minds that just need refining with that kind of thinking.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 3, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> (Please understand that I grew up and got my first degree in a country that hasn't had tuition since at least the 1960's, so the concept is still pretty foreign even though I encounter it here in China)



I would still be against this because it would make the government completely take over the education industry.  I would prefer grants and scholarships to that.

Still even being as freemarket as I am you almost persuade me, mr shadow.  Are you sure you have no interest in politics?



Seto Kaiba said:


> Again, you're just making excuses. How would you even try to twist that as an attempt at a joke. He's repeating an oft repeated talking point the past ten years in particular about college students and how blindly idealistic they are when supporting their candidates. Often to imply that in contrast of the older, conservative voters that vote on a more pragmatic basis.



Its a regular response you hear.  Its not dumb or intelligent; its just a common opinion.

He didn't say that though.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, stop the presses! This is obviously new information.
> 
> However, when his ignorance is so easily proven time and again, it's one that holds weight.



Not when you ignore his points and go straight to attacking his person.  And I lol'd at that first paragraph.  You are so over the top sometimes.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I hope you are not defending him just because he's a friend or because of ideological common ground. An ignorant person is an ignorant person, and martryn has more than shown himself to be such multiple times.



He's a friend for sure, but I simply disagree with you.  I've had friends that I admit can be jackasses, but I think that even when he's trying to be a jackass he's still intelligent.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I mock mr shadow for his perceived spinelessness, but I've admitted many times that he is not stupid. So, again a weak attempt to defend martryn here.



I merely point out that your quip about education isn't consistent.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't care about some meaningless nomination.



Dude, that hurt.  I need my safe zone!



Seto Kaiba said:


> martryn elicits the contempt I have that is no different for those like Bender, Krory, or Tyrannos. People who consistently don't know what they are talking about, and make no evident effort to amend that.



I don't think anyone deserves contempt unless they do things that are contemptible but that's where we'll just never agree.



Seto Kaiba said:


> That is why such majors needs to be promoted before worthless arts degrees.



I agree with this, which is why I would favor more grants and scholarships than free education because it would force people to consider their return on investment.



Seto Kaiba said:


> A lot of the classes are pointless, I agree in regard to the major specifically. The classes everyone has to take I feel should not be added to your debt at least, there would have to be something to pay for that then...or better yet we could teach those things in high school.



I think they are taught in highschool, it just pays to teach it again.



Seto Kaiba said:


> College isn't for everyone, but I don't like the idea you are proposing. You could discourage some pretty brilliant minds that just need refining with that kind of thinking.



I don't think scholarships and grants discourage anything and I don't think that telling students that technical fields can be just as fulfilling as secondary education will discourage anything.  In fact I think it will encourage more people because there would be less drop outs who realize they are in the wrong place.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 3, 2016)

Sanders campaign flooded with donations after Iowa caucus — $3 million raised in 24 hours

40 percent of donors gave to Bernie for the first time this week



> Bernie Sanders raised $3 million through online fundraising in the 24 hours after the Iowa caucuses Monday night, according to campaign aides. $1 million was raised in just 90 minutes after Sanders gave his speech.
> 
> “It’s been our best day ever,” Sanders communications director Michael Briggs told the Washington Post, adding that 4 in 10 donations came from supporters who had not previously contributed to the campaign.
> 
> ...





Make that 3 millions and 10 dollars, since i just gave him some money


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Its a regular response you hear.  Its not dumb or intelligent; its just a common opinion.



Opinions can be dumb. His opinion was dumb. 



> He didn't say that though.



No, I was elaborating on the way it's often expressed. It's not an original thought. A lot of the things he says are rarely such.



> Not when you ignore his points and go straight to attacking his person.  And I lol'd at that first paragraph.  You are so over the top sometimes.



I didn't ignore his points as he had none to make.



> He's a friend for sure, but I simply disagree with you.  I've had friends that I admit can be jackasses, but I think that even when he's trying to be a jackass he's still intelligent.



Well, needless to say I disagree on that. 



> I merely point out that your quip about education isn't consistent.



That is not a matter of inconsistency. I recognize mr shadow's intelligence, what I have contempt for is how he can be too fixated on coming off as politically correct. Again, something I've explained before, don't try to act like I didn't.



> Dude, that hurt.  I need my safe zone!
> 
> I don't think anyone deserves contempt unless they do things that are contemptible but that's where we'll just never agree.



I don't like most people as it is, and I dislike people such as martryn even moreso.



> I agree with this, which is why I would favor more grants and scholarships than free education because it would force people to consider their return on investment.



Nothing is 'free'. I just think if we want more people in these fields it takes a collective effort that I do not think Americans are willing to concede to.



> I think they are taught in highschool, it just pays to teach it again.



High school, at least from my experience, really fails to go into depth on particular subjects that I think it is important to at that age. It's not always the fault of schools or teachers of course, but it is an issue nonetheless. 



> I don't think scholarships and grants discourage anything and I don't think that telling students that technical fields can be just as fulfilling as secondary education will discourage anything.  In fact I think it will encourage more people because there would be less drop outs who realize they are in the wrong place.



I'm saying, pushing the idea actively that not all people are suited for college. You have to be careful about how you go about that because you can discourage people from going. For example, when I was in middle school and high school, they'd often tell the kids of poor parents or those that never went to college that they would likely not get into college either.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 3, 2016)

Meanwhile on topic :



> Republican Santorum drops out of White House race, endorses Rubio
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Rick Santorum suspended his campaign for the U.S. Republican presidential nomination on Wednesday and said he would endorse Senator Marco Rubio in the race for the White House.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 3, 2016)

^ yeah, my councilors tried to discourage me from going to college too. One of them even went as far as not sending records and stuff because he believed my friend wouldnt get into college so he didnt see point. little fuck face


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 3, 2016)

I wonder which old white person the Dems are gonna vote for tonight

Trump is the only white man in the top 4 of the GOP primaries. Truly a white genocide.


----------



## Mael (Feb 3, 2016)

Megaharrison said:


> I wonder which old white person the Dems are gonna vote for tonight
> 
> Trump is the only white man in the top 4 of the GOP primaries. Truly a white genocide.



What's really ironic about your stupid comment is the actual constituency that these GOP primaries actually rely on...the angry older white folk.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 3, 2016)

Mael said:


> What's really ironic about your stupid comment is the actual constituency that these GOP primaries actually rely on...the angry older white folk.



GOP has minorities as the heralds of their movement

Dems use minorities as voter cattle led by the ever-knowing-better white man

tsk tsk


----------



## Mael (Feb 3, 2016)

Megaharrison said:


> GOP has minorities as the heralds of their movement
> 
> Dems use minorities as voter cattle led by the ever-knowing-better white man
> 
> tsk tsk



I know you're Jewish but work with me here.

The heralds mean absolutely shit if they're not going to represent the constituents they hail from.  Is Carson REALLY going to help the lower-class black community?  Absolutely not.  Is Cruz or Rubio going to properly address immigration from Latin America/Mexico in terms of fair representation for the legal ones?  Nope.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 3, 2016)

Now that this subject is brought up again, I'd like to correct an earlier statement elsewhere. 

It's not wrong or unnatural for the left wing to reach for that conservative immigrant voter base. In many cases if not most it's only natural. 

When it gets hypocritical is when you ignore the internal problems present in the said communities to pretend you're their true friend unlike those xenophobic right wing bastards and are therefore entitled to their votes. 

Points in case: social democrats staying silent about Sharia zones and the inequal position they force the immigrants living in them to, or enabling sexual crimes committed against immigrant women and children because "right and wrong are cultural constructions and we need to learn to be tolerant".

But none of that is likely to be relevant in US, I assume, so I'll shut up about this euro stuff.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2016)

Stop responding to him, Mael. Jesus, he doesn't even have a real point.

The sitting president, the first non-white president we have, is a Democrat.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Opinions can be dumb. His opinion was dumb.



I worded that poorly.  I should have said his opinion was neither smart nor dumb, it was average.  But we disagree on that.



Seto Kaiba said:


> No, I was elaborating on the way it's often expressed. It's not an original thought. A lot of the things he says are rarely such.



To be honest my best points are usually something I stole from some philosophy books I've read.  Originality is overrated when it comes to forming an opinion.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I didn't ignore his points as he had none to make.



That's kind of my point.  He really didn't say much, so I find it odd his little comment created such a reaction.



Seto Kaiba said:


> That is not a matter of inconsistency. I recognize mr shadow's intelligence, what I have contempt for is how he can be too fixated on coming off as politically correct. Again, something I've explained before, don't try to act like I didn't.



Just because you explained it doesn't make it reasonable.  I think the truth of the matter is that you're an intelligent but abrasive guy no matter who you debate, it could be me today, martyrn tomorrow or mr shadow the next day.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't like most people as it is, and I dislike people such as martryn even moreso.



I used to see Pilaf the same way but dude makes great points when he wants to.  I think you just need to be more open minded.  Even if we accept your contention that martyrn is an idiot that doesn't mean he couldn't say something smart, even by accident.  By tuning him out absolutely its as if you won't even yield the possibility that he could be making sense.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Nothing is 'free'. I just think if we want more people in these fields it takes a collective effort that I do not think Americans are willing to concede to.



I agree with you.  I think its also hampered by the fact that opinion leaders are those in the degree related fields.  To them secondary education is a no brainer.  To me secondary eduation is wasted on a good 60% of the people getting degrees.



Seto Kaiba said:


> High school, at least from my experience, really fails to go into depth on particular subjects that I think it is important to at that age. It's not always the fault of schools or teachers of course, but it is an issue nonetheless.



Our schooling needs a dramatic revolution in my eyes.  I just don't think public schooling is working for the lower class.  It works for the affluent areas but not for the average inner city.  That's why I support giving people grants instead.

If you gave every family a grant to fund their kids education instead of directly funding the schools the school's income would be directly tied to how efficiently they educate and the demand they create for their own education.  In other words schools could make money if they gave a great education efficiently.

In our current system schools make money by overpaying their bureaucracies.  I think that promotes failure in a way.  The more a school system fails the more specialists it hires.  The more specialists the more administrators and so on.  Eventually you'll find that running a poorly ran school is far more lucrative for those who work in it than the students that attend it.

But I'm a radical on public education.  Even I admit that.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm saying, pushing the idea actively that not all people are suited for college. You have to be careful about how you go about that because you can discourage people from going. For example, when I was in middle school and high school, they'd often tell the kids of poor parents or those that never went to college that they would likely not get into college either.



I agree with you their.  I had a similar experience to Normality's friend.  That said I think technical fields often make more than you can get with a degree.  Compare what welders make to a guy who has a Master's degree in economics.  Its actually very comparable.  And what that tells you is that there are too many guys with master's degress and not enough people welding.  They probably aren't the same people, but as a population base we're pushing everyone to go to college and that ruins secondary education.

Which is why degrees like puppetry are gaining popularity.  If you can't make it in economics, business, engineering or the sciences you're going to try and get a degree for something that seems "fun" regardless of whether it can make any money or not.  And what that does is make the university's profit at the expense of society as a whole.

So instead freeze tuition nationwide.  Give more grants but tie them to a income level you get once you graduate.  Cut all the fat out of the degree programs and make the professors actually do some work instead of putting it all on the teaching assistants.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 4, 2016)

inb4 the candidates who lose in NH will blame it on this:



> *Fentanyl: drug 50 times more potent than heroin ravages New Hampshire*
> 
> Of 69 fatal overdose victims last year, 68% had taken the synthetic opioid, which Mexican cartels have learned to make and smuggle to interstate highways. The drug ?is what is killing our citizens,? says Manchester?s police chief




http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/04/fentanyl-drug-heroin-new-hampshire-mexico-cartels


----------



## KidTony (Feb 4, 2016)

Dem debate tonight, 9 pm on MSNBC. Clinton vs Sanders and no O'malley third wheel. Gloves off boys. Will post stream when available.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 4, 2016)

about to start.


----------



## Mansali (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow Clinton talking about how she's a women


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2016)

I tried to watch.  But Hilary just repulses me.  I only managed around 15 seconds when she made her introductory remarks.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 4, 2016)

holy shit they are not taking prisoners


----------



## Nello (Feb 4, 2016)

Just tuned in and what I caught was "Oh you wanna fix wall street? I wanna fix everything!" She wouldn't even be talking about wall street or other big companies if Sanders hand't brought it up.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2016)

Mansali said:


> Wow Clinton talking about how she's a women



And somewhere Lena Dunham and other femtards cream themselves.


----------



## Drake (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't always agree with Sanders, but I think he won that debate. It seemed like Bernie was the one who brought up and addressed the more important issues while Clinton played defense for most of the debate.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 4, 2016)

Drake said:


> I don't always agree with Sanders, but I think he won that debate. It seemed like Bernie was the one who brought up and addressed the more important issues while Clinton played defense for most of the debate.




Yeah Clinton was on the defense a lot more. Not answering if she would support Sanders, just saying she was the best and the crowd did not like all of her answers. Sanders on the other hand was on fire.

Sanders definitely won this one.

Though I have to say that the American obsession with North Korea is laughable at best. We are supposed to believe that the strongest military in the world can't intercept one tiny missile?


----------



## martryn (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey, Mael:


> You're misinterpreting though.  The liberal arts base is pretty fucking  stupid, I get that, but to wholly claim 80% is also disingenuous.



Fuck you, dude.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Rain (Feb 5, 2016)

Bernie's gonna win solely due to the fact that Hilary calls herself a feminist .


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2016)

But... but... what about the inherent sexism of #BernieBros!


----------



## Alita (Feb 5, 2016)

Hillary was more aggressive this time around than in past debates. I'd give her the win here imo. She particularly beat Sanders on foreign policy.



Megaharrison said:


> I wonder which old white person the Dems are gonna vote for tonight
> 
> Trump is the only white man in the top 4 of the GOP primaries. Truly a white genocide.



It's like you get more stupid with each passing day.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 5, 2016)

Megaharrison said:


> I wonder which old white person the Dems are gonna vote for tonight
> 
> Trump is the only white man in the top 4 of the GOP primaries. Truly a white genocide.


He isn't wrong


----------



## Nello (Feb 5, 2016)

Even though I didn't buy what she said, Hillary won this debate in the eyes of the average viewer I think.

Why do people think banks keep donating millions of $$$ if it doesn't give them political influence?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 5, 2016)

Nello said:


> Even though I didn't buy what she said, Hillary won this debate in the eyes of the average viewer I think.
> 
> Why do people think banks keep donating millions of $$$ if it doesn't give them political influence?



Wall street is more than just banks.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 5, 2016)

And Hillary dodged the speach transcript question.

She didn't say no but she didn't say yes. She talked her way out of the question with irrelevant information and then ended with "I'll see".


----------



## SenjuDNA (Feb 5, 2016)

That thisight be relevant.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 5, 2016)

Alita54 said:


> Hillary was more aggressive this time around than in past debates. I'd give her the win here imo. She particularly beat Sanders on foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like you get more stupid with each passing day.




You where a Hillary fan before this. Shut the fuck up.
So many fucking liars, you gave her the wins in the last debates to.


Now i know this is the internet and half of you come here to act smart and half to troll.
But shit so many of you literally suck ass at being people  


Also Mega is right and i can say that even tho I dislike jews.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 5, 2016)

SenjuDNA said:


> That thisight be relevant.




Well the reporter discrited himself by making a stupid joke "oh I studied women in college too!"


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2016)

THIS JUST IN: HILLARY CLINTON IS A WOMAN


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 5, 2016)

Rey said:


> THIS JUST IN: HILLARY CLINTON IS A WOMAN



if women were in charge there would be no wars!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> if women were in charge there would be no wars!



I fear for your life when that day comes old friend


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 5, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I fear for your life when that day comes old friend



mandatory chemical castration in order to eliminate all toxic masculinity from the gene pool...

not even Betas would be safe; only Omega Cucks would be allowed to breed under the Matriarchy.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 5, 2016)

The matriarchy is going to be cruel because there is just too many old world males left.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 5, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> mandatory chemical castration in order to eliminate all toxic masculinity from the gene pool...
> 
> not even Betas would be safe; only Omega Cucks would be allowed to breed under the Matriarchy.


Even Feminists want Alpha Males
Why do you think they are so angry all the time? 
Its because Chad Thundercock gives more attention to Stacy than them 
If they commited genocide they would commit it on non-Chads


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2016)

That comic shows them going after beta males.


----------



## Mael (Feb 5, 2016)

Master Asia solos Hillary.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 8, 2016)

Predictions?


----------



## KidTony (Feb 8, 2016)

Bernie of course. The real question is by how much does he win. If he blows her out, or if he just wins by sub 10pts, it will affect how the media spins the story. HRC is the underdog here, so she can spin a closer than expected contest into a victory. Bernie needs a big blowout win (15+ pts, 20+ would be better) to keep his momentum


----------



## Nello (Feb 8, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Bernie of course. The real question is by how much does he win. If he blows her out, or if he just wins by sub 10pts, it will affect how the media spins the story. HRC is the underdog here, so she can spin a closer than expected contest into a victory. Bernie needs a big blowout win (15+ pts, 20+ would be better) to keep his momentum



If she beats the predictions, she wins. It's basically more about the polls than the actual election.
Another thing is that Bernie is significantly behind in almost every other state so he needs a big win to keep the momentum.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 8, 2016)

Clinton doesn't have a chance in NH.  I think Trump will underperform but still win and Rubio will be second, which will cause Christie to drop out.  I think there's also a good chance Kasich and Carson drop out after this primary as well.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 8, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Clinton doesn't have a chance in NH.  I think Trump will underperform but still win and Rubio will be second, which will cause Christie to drop out.  I think there's also a good chance Kasich and Carson drop out after this primary as well.


Hillary has always performed well in NH and she's closed the gap between her and Sanders. Trump may win, but it won't be overwhelmingly.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 8, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Clinton doesn't have a chance in NH.  I think Trump will underperform but still win and Rubio will be second, which will cause Christie to drop out.  I think there's also a good chance Kasich and Carson drop out after this primary as well.



Maybe not Carson, remember that the whole Carson dropping out shananigan is still fresh and he wouldn't want a repeat of that.


----------



## Alita (Feb 8, 2016)

The Faceless Man said:


> You where a Hillary fan before this. Shut the fuck up.
> So many fucking liars, you gave her the wins in the last debates to.
> 
> 
> ...


Your a moron just like Mega. I've never claimed Hillary won all of the past debates nor have I stated to be a Hillary supporter.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 8, 2016)

you're obviously a hillary supporter. Not that there's anything wrong with that mind you, but let's not pretend otherwise.


----------



## Alita (Feb 8, 2016)

KidTony said:


> you're obviously a hillary supporter. Not that there's anything wrong with that mind you, but let's not pretend otherwise.


No I'm not. I'm still deciding between the two. Just cause I think she edged out Sanders in the last debate doesn't make me a supporter of her.

Some of yall act like anyone who says even one nice thing about Hillary is a automatic supporter and a Bernie hater. It's so stupid.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2016)

The only person who completely turned their back on Hillary is Blue.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 8, 2016)

Under Sanders, income and jobs would soar, economist says

Median income would soar by more than $22,000. Nearly 26 million jobs would be created. The unemployment rate would fall to 3.8%.



> Those are just a few of the things that would happen if Bernie Sanders became president and his ambitious economic program were put into effect, according to an analysis given exclusively to CNNMoney. The first comprehensive look at the impact of all of Sanders' spending and tax proposals on the economy was done by Gerald Friedman, a University of Massachusetts Amherst economics professor.
> 
> Friedman found that if Sanders became president -- and was able to push his plan through Congress -- median household income would be $82,200 by 2026, far higher than the $59,300 projected by the Congressional Budget Office.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2016)

You know, I think I would prefer Bernie had he been 15 years younger. I hope he picks a good VP if he is nominated. I think I will support him for as long as he's in this race. Hilary's attacks, and those of her supporters have really soured me on her in addition to her questionable record on many issues. I'll be voting Democrat anyway thoguh, I'm 99.9% sure.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 8, 2016)

Sanders-Warren ticket. Fucking kill me now and send me to heaven.


----------



## Lucy75 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know, I think I would prefer Bernie had he been 15 years younger. I hope he picks a good VP if he is nominated. I think I will support him for as long as he's in this race. Hilary's attacks, and those of her supporters have really soured me on her in addition to her questionable record on many issues. I'll be voting Democrat anyway thoguh, I'm 99.9% sure.


You don't like anyone on the republican side? Even a little?


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2016)

KidTony said:


> you're obviously a hillary supporter. Not that there's anything wrong with that mind you, but let's not pretend otherwise.



Well, there is.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 8, 2016)

Holy shit. In the 18-34 women category in NH, Sanders leads HRC by 78 pts. Yeah, you read that right, it' 87-9. So much for Bernie bros.


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2016)

> Holy shit. In the 18-34 women category in NH, Sanders leads HRC by 78  pts. Yeah, you read that right, it' 87-9. So much for Bernie bros.



I'd make a young and stupid comment again, but I'm sure some asshole would just call me sexist.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2016)

Damn, people on Twitter...it's like a whole community of martryns and Benders.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 8, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Damn, people on Twitter...it's like a whole community of martryns and Benders.



Aren't the algorithms influenced by the people you follow?


----------



## KidTony (Feb 8, 2016)

martryn said:


> I'd make a young and stupid comment again, but I'm sure some asshole would just call me sexist.



You can probably get away with calling an 18 year old naive, but if you don't have a fully fledged political opinion at 34 (shit, are YOU even 34??) , there's something wrong with you. So in the end, you're just trying to discredit an entire demographic because they don't agree with your position. I wouldn't doubt that if they reverse was true, the line of attack would be something along the lines of "senile old people out of touch with the politics of the day".


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2016)

Twitter.  I've only used it to describe, literally, the shits I had just taken.  So I don't understand your context, but I do understand that you're angry.  Sucks being wrong all the time and then trying to force yourself to believe the lie.


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2016)

> You can probably get away with calling an 18 year old naive, but if you  don't have a fully fledged political opinion at 34 (shit, are YOU even  34??) , there's something wrong with you. So in the end, you're just  trying to discredit an entire demographic because they don't agree with  your position.



No, I'm almost 33.  But the demographic largely describes people in their 20's, i.e. young.  And since they support Sanders (not that it would matter if they supported Clinton), also stupid.

And yes, I am going to attempt to discredit all of them precisely because they don't agree with my position.  Leftist philosophy is evil and immoral.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, i'll give you this. It's very nice of you that it only took 2 posts to out yourself as someone who i don't need to take seriously. I appreciate that you at the very least, value other people's time.


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2016)

if you take anyone on an oriental cartoon forum seriously, you need to reconsider things


----------



## KidTony (Feb 8, 2016)

FYI, no one uses that word any more. It's racist.


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2016)

I might consider believing you if I was taking you seriously


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm not describing a people, I'm describing a thing

you wouldn't say oriental person, but you would say oriental rug

so oriental cartoon isn't racist

if I said ching chong tiny ding dong cartoon that would be racist


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2016)

Lmao @ the Clinton campaign for thinking this is the digital marketing or whatever teams fault


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2016)

martryn said:


> No, I'm almost 33.  But the demographic largely describes people in their 20's, i.e. young.  And since they support Sanders (not that it would matter if they supported Clinton), also stupid.
> 
> And yes, I am going to attempt to discredit all of them precisely because they don't agree with my position.  Leftist philosophy is evil and immoral.



Oh you inept, dumb failure.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

that was pretty bluntly petty and mean, seto kaiba


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2016)

shit said:


> that was pretty bluntly petty and mean, seto kaiba



You don't understand. He's an occasional nuisance.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 9, 2016)

KidTony said:


> FYI, no one uses that word any more. It's racist.




Correction: you weird Americans don't. Elsewhere it's ok. Univerisities in Europe and the actual East Asia research and teach Oriental studies.

But while you're at it, ban the words Europe and Asia as well.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

maybe you should ban that attitude, little missy


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Correction: you weird Americans don't. Elsewhere it's ok. Univerisities in Europe and the actual East Asia research and teach Oriental studies.
> 
> But while you're at it, ban the words Europe and Asia as well.



I don't know how long it will last considering what's plaguing North American campuses lately. It is bound to spread. Just you wait, someone will be heard saying "That's offensive!" and then it begins. Like a plague...


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2016)

KidTony said:


> FYI, no one uses that word any more. It's racist.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2016)

And the only people that ever took offense to "Orient(al)" were Asian-Americans in the 70s and modern day PC New York.


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

How did Americans make "Oriental" a dirty word 
Honestly i'd just be offended if they suddenly started treating European as a dirty word.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 9, 2016)

martryn said:


> No, I'm almost 33.  But the demographic largely describes people in their 20's, i.e. young.  And since they support Sanders (not that it would matter if they supported Clinton), also stupid.
> 
> And yes, I am going to attempt to discredit all of them precisely because they don't agree with my position.  *Leftist philosophy is evil and immoral*.



Why exactly do you think that way? 
Cuz if we go to extremes both fascism ( Hillary) and socialism ( Bernie)... absolutely suck.

So if you want to reply please do a balanced comparasition between left wing and right wing.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2016)

Second place a toss up but Kaisch might be positioned well for a surprisingly strong finish.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

socialism seeks to take reward away from those who innovate, thus innovation would dry up cuz no one would do it for free

it also puts way too much money in the hands of the government which has nothing keeping it in check except itself, thus nothing to stand in the way of its corruption

politicians that say all answers lie with the government are every bit as corrupt and/or stupid as those that are puppets for big corporations, it's just another scheme to siphon more money


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

Man i'm just looking forward to Trump trashtalking all his opponents when he wins  That guy is never boring.


shit said:


> socialism seeks to take reward away from those who innovate, thus innovation would dry up cuz no one would do it for free
> 
> it also puts way too much money in the hands of the government which has nothing keeping it in check except itself, thus nothing to stand in the way of its corruption
> 
> politicians that say all answers lie with the government are every bit as corrupt and/or stupid as those that are puppets for big corporations, it's just another scheme to siphon more money



That explains why the most socialist countries are the least corrupt. Also i'm pretty sure innovation is thriving in the socialist parts of Europe.

It's not like social democracy is the same as communism. Social democracy isn't trying to kill capitalism and remove all incentives to work hard.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

Edward Said's _Orientalism_ (1978), which caused many "Orientalist" departments to change their names, are the most butthurt and biased 300 pages I've ever read, and I don't understand why it passes for "science" and is required reading in many humanities courses. 

His premise is that all research by white people into non-white societies is inherently racist.

He would tell me that I research ancient China because I pretentiously think I understand Chinese history better than the Chinese themselves. That I am out to educate the contemporary Chinese about the proper understanding of their old philosophy because only an enlightened white man can truly grasp what Confucius meant, not the savages who now inhabit his homeland.

He might also say that by marrying a Chinese woman I am oppressing (raping?) China by stealing one of its women and trying to "improve" the allegedly inferior yellow race by seeding it with my aryan genes.

I think anyone can see that this kind of accusations are ludicrous exaggerations and misunderstandings of what "Orientalists" do, and I repeat that this undeservedly famous book is as scientific as a NF Caf? rant or a social media comments section...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 9, 2016)

Nello said:


> How did Americans make "Oriental" a dirty word
> Honestly i'd just be offended if they suddenly started treating European as a dirty word.



You aren't in a _foreign_ country. If you were a European in China and the locals called you asshole eyes and it became humiliating, you'd be pissed off. Hearing the word asshole could become offensive even when it wasn't intended to be. The fact that Oriental became a derogatory word proves that nothing is safe from becoming offensive. 

I understand this too. I was born to Muslim parents. Now I'm called pedo, rapist, homophobe, terrorist and all kinds of unsavory insults only because my name is Arabic. This happens despite the fact I'm atheist and my worst terrorist offences are committed whenever I play video games. My real world criminal record: 0 — never EVER in trouble with the police. People don't care though. They've already decided what I am.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

Nello said:


> That explains why the most socialist countries are the least corrupt. Also i'm pretty sure innovation is thriving in the socialist parts of Europe.
> 
> It's not like social democracy is the same as communism. Social democracy isn't trying to kill capitalism and remove all incentives to work hard.



examples? not saying you're wrong, but I'd like to know which european countries you consider socialist so I can look more into them myself


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Nello said:


> Man i'm just looking forward to Trump trashtalking all his opponents when he wins  That guy is never boring.
> 
> 
> That explains why the most socialist countries are the least corrupt. Also i'm pretty sure innovation is thriving in the socialist parts of Europe.
> ...



According to people like Glen Beck, socialism is only a step away from communism.


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

shit said:


> examples? not saying you're wrong, but I'd like to know which european countries you consider socialist so I can look more into them myself



I'm not an expert but as far as I know, North-western Europe (especially Scandinavia), Canada, and probably NZ and Australia are the most socialist countries.

Here's a map you can use to see which countries are the most corrupt. Click on the country to see its exact rating. Just scroll down a little bit to find the map.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

according to wiki



there's only like 10 current socialist states that aren't communist, none of which are in europe or north america

edit: wait, portugal is there apparently


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

shit said:


> according to wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the problem. A lot of people fail to make the distinction between socialism and socialist democracy. This is basically the difference between Communist Russia and Scandinavia in 1990;  one of the largest gaps in quality of life you'll ever find by crossing one border.

This is the list you want to look at:


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2016)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> You aren't in a _foreign_ country. If you were a European in China and the locals called you asshole eyes and it became humiliating, you'd be pissed off. Hearing the word asshole could become offensive even when it wasn't intended to be. The fact that Oriental became a derogatory word proves that nothing is safe from becoming offensive.
> 
> I understand this too. I was born to Muslim parents. Now I'm called pedo, rapist, homophobe, terrorist and all kinds of unsavory insults only because my name is Arabic. This happens despite the fact I'm atheist and my worst terrorist offences are committed whenever I play video games. My real world criminal record: 0 — never EVER in trouble with the police. People don't care though. They've already decided what I am.



So are you trying to equate calling someone Oriental to calling someone a terrorist when it's more like calling someone Eastern European or South American?

The words you used have ALWAYS been used with negative connotations. Oriental has been a staple descriptor for centuries until the 70s when a group of Asian-Americans wanted to cause a ruckus for their anti-war sentiments to try and shame other non-Asian Americans.

You're a retard, and not because you have an Arabic name - it's because you're a retard. Shove your race card back up your ass where it belongs with the rest of the shit.


----------



## Rain (Feb 9, 2016)

Social democracy (Sanders in theory, Sweden etc..) is still capitalism by any sensible definition. I think I heard somewhere that Denmark's President basically told Bernie to stop calling them socialist.

Socialism is something else entirely.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 9, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Edward Said's _Orientalism_ (1978), which caused many "Orientalist" departments to change their names, are the most butthurt and biased 300 pages I've ever read, and I don't understand why it passes for "science" and is required reading in many humanities courses.
> 
> His premise is that all research by white people into non-white societies is inherently racist.
> 
> ...





Alas...

Though, I'm not sure if people are legit stupid or just willingly stupify themselves for their own ends. It's more fun to be butthurt and angry than objective and analytical.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 9, 2016)

Rey said:


> So are you trying to equate calling someone Oriental to calling someone a terrorist when it's more like calling someone Eastern European or South American?
> 
> The words you used have ALWAYS been used with negative connotations. Oriental has been a staple descriptor for centuries until the 70s when a group of Asian-Americans wanted to cause a ruckus for their anti-war sentiments to try and shame other non-Asian Americans.
> 
> You're a retard, and not because you have an Arabic name - it's because you're a retard. Shove your race card back up your ass where it belongs with the rest of the shit.



The point I was making was that anything can become a negative stereotype. I could've used race, gender, or whatever I can think of to make the same point. For example, if I called a woman Tits or Pussy, she would not be a very happy woman because she is more than a sex toy. It's difficult being yourself...imagine having to carry the shit done by others. Called sluts, terrorists, prostitutes and pedo can become very offensive. Some of these have serious legal implications too.

Yes, I'm a retard and you're a genius.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Alas...
> 
> Though, I'm not sure if people are legit stupid or just willingly stupify themselves for their own ends. It's more fun to be butthurt and angry than objective and analytical.



Have you also had the "distinction" of reading Said?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 9, 2016)

Chinese Americans, if you feel Oriental is derogatory, I will not use it — PERIOD! I'll call you whatever you want. 

Hsinnienkw?ilo!!!!!!!! 



mr_shadow said:


> Have you also had the "distinction" of reading Said?



I respect your educated opinion on the Chinese and so far you haven't said anything bad...however, be careful because what you're saying effects politics. And you're in China......... 

This is what happened to an academic/scientist for being too controversial.



> James Dewey Watson (born April 6, 1928) is an American molecular biologist, geneticist and zoologist, best known as one of the co-discoverers of the structure of DNA in 1953 with Francis Crick. Watson, Crick, and Maurice Wilkins were awarded the 1962 Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine "for their discoveries concerning the molecular structure of nucleic acids and its significance for information transfer in living material".[8]
> 
> Watson earned degrees at the University of Chicago (B.S., 1947) and Indiana University (Ph.D., 1950). Following a post-doctoral year at Copenhagen University with Herman Kalckar and Ole Maaloe, Watson next worked at the University of Cambridge's Cavendish Laboratory in England, where he first met his future collaborator and friend Francis Crick.
> 
> From 1956 to 1976, Watson was on the faculty of the Harvard University Biology Department, promoting research in molecular biology.[8] From 1968 he served as director of Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory (CSHL) on Long Island, New York, greatly expanding its level of funding and research. At CSHL, he shifted his research emphasis to the study of cancer, along with making it a world leading research center in molecular biology. In 1994, he started as president and served for 10 years. *He was then appointed chancellor, serving until 2007[9] when he resigned his position after making controversial comments claiming a link between intelligence and geographical ancestry.*[10][11][12][13][14] Between 1988 and 1992, Watson was associated with the National Institutes of Health, helping to establish the Human Genome Project.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> Hsinnienkw?ilo!!!!!!!!



What romanization is this, and why is it strangely more appealing than Pinyin?  It's kind of like a modified (improved) Wade-Giles...



> I respect your educated opinion on the Chinese and so far you haven't said anything bad...however, be careful because what you're saying effects politics. And you're in China.........



Don't worry, I have a pretty good gut feeling for what I can and can't say. Also, more importantly, I know which sites the Party watches and not. NF isn't one of them.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Could you imagine them monitoring the chatterbox.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 9, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh you inept, dumb failure.



How is this responding to his point again?



Alwaysmind said:


> According to people like Glen Beck, socialism is only a step away from communism.



Philosophically the two are related.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 9, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> What romanization is this, and why is it strangely more appealing than Pinyin?  It's kind of like a modified (improved) Wade-Giles...
> 
> Don't worry, I have a pretty good gut feeling for what I can and can't say. Also, more importantly, I know which sites the Party watches and not. NF isn't one of them.



I don't know, dude. I had to Google Chinese greetings.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2016)

He's not making a fucking point, bacon. Quit white knighting for the guy.



shit said:


> socialism seeks to take reward away from those who innovate, thus innovation would dry up cuz no one would do it for free
> 
> it also puts way too much money in the hands of the government which has nothing keeping it in check except itself, thus nothing to stand in the way of its corruption
> 
> politicians that say all answers lie with the government are every bit as corrupt and/or stupid as those that are puppets for big corporations, it's just another scheme to siphon more money



No one is talking about implementing pure socialism, it would be as stupid as pure capitalism. Sanders is a democratic socialist, which is markedly different from a traditional socalist. Most western nations practice some form of social democracy.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

baconbits said:


> How is this responding to his point again?
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophically the two are related.



Never said they were not related but folks like them make it sound like it is almost the same. Or that if one tries socialist ideas, the ultimate end is communism.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

baconbits said:


> How is this responding to his point again?



Which point was that, That everyone who falls in the 18-34 age bracket is an idiot (apparently including himself) or that liberal politics are "morally corrupt"?  You want someone to respond to you seriously, make a serious post.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2016)

martryn said:
			
		

> And yes, I am going to attempt to discredit all of them precisely because they don't agree with my position. Leftist philosophy is evil and immoral.



I'm going to add that this jackass has tried this and failed in spectacular fashion time and again, because he doesn't even know basic facts on the matters he chooses to dispute over. How can you even hope to discredit someone when you don't know shit on the issues you're trying to argue with them about?

Also more than once he's posted links which only destroys the argument he attempts to make. Either he has a reading disability or he just doesn't go through the shit he cites. Trying to prove a point about gun crime compared to the U.S. and other nations? OOPS. Turns out the shit he's citing only establishes the point that it is far more profound in the states.

Bitching like the pissant that he is that the poor are getting internet, going on some rant that "enough of my tax dollars are going to the poor" when it was a private fucking company choosing to take such a task onto themselves. 

Not to mention, that stupidity of 'leftist fashion is evil and immoral'. The guy is a complete moron. He thought invading Iraq was the right thing to do, simply on the basis of Saddam being a brutal dictator for fucks sake, when there are so many in that part of the world!

Like I said to you before, bacon. This is like me coming to Bender's defense because we both vote Democrat. It's ridiculous.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He's not making a fucking point, bacon. Quit white knighting for the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is talking about implementing pure socialism, it would be as stupid as pure capitalism. Sanders is a democratic socialist, which is markedly different from a traditional socalist. Most western nations practice some form of social democracy.



he calls himself a socialist (as opposed to capitalist), that means something


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2016)

shit said:


> he calls himself a socialist (as opposed to capitalist), that means something



Eh, I don't think it means as much as the right is characterizing. He specifically has referred to himself as a democratic socialist, so obviously he has advocacy and certain ideals related to the concept of free enterprise. Honestly, in the general sense people talk about too much government, but I'd say in many areas it is far too weak. Particularly on matters which are directly their responsibility to look over.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 9, 2016)

shit said:


> he calls himself a socialist (as opposed to capitalist), that means something



What's wrong with being a socialist?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 9, 2016)

NaS said:


> What's wrong with being a socialist?




Nothing, other than that it doesn't work - and therefore you shouldn't pick a socialist as the president. 

Social democracy on the other hand is functional and to varying degrees at use in plenty of highly successful countries.

If Sanders is a Scandinavia fanboy then he probably means to say he's a social democrat.


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

shit said:


> he calls himself a socialist (as opposed to capitalist), that means something



No one calls themselves a capitalist. No one is against capitalism. Capitalism is irrelevant. There's no reason to mention capitalism.

He calls himself a social democrat, republicans call him a socialist (which is quite different) like he's a communist, and it stuck with him so now everyone calls him a socialist and forgetting the whole democratic part.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 9, 2016)

@ Nello 

Oh so he didn't confuse the terms himself, but is (purposefully?) being misquoted. 

Why are American politics so awful?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 9, 2016)

baconbits said:


> How is this responding to his point again?
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophically the two are related.




No they are not.
I swear sometimes I wonder if its lying or just ignorance from some posters around here.



Comunism and Socialism have no relation in philosophy.
Just because both are the opposite of capitalism doesn't mean their the same.


----------



## Illairen (Feb 9, 2016)

If the US would become a social democratic country, that could lead to a better future for many countries. 

Currently there is one big problem: If a small or medium sized country raises the taxes for rich people or big companies, these rich people/ companies just relocate to another country where taxes for them are much lower. Same thing with wages, if countries enforce higher wages for employees, the enterprises just change the country. 

Basically we have a globalized economy while the national states don`t enforce global economic policies. Therefore capitalists always have a big advantage and we live in a world where 1% of Earth`s population posseses 50% of the global wealth.

On the other hand: If all big countries would be social democratic countries, capitalists would lose that advantage.

---> Please vote for Mr Sanders, guys


----------



## Kobe (Feb 9, 2016)

How is Jeb! doing?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Nothing, other than that it doesn't work - and therefore you shouldn't pick a socialist as the president.
> 
> Social democracy on the other hand is functional and to varying degrees at use in plenty of highly successful countries.
> 
> If Sanders is a Scandinavia fanboy then he probably means to say he's a social democrat.



Being a socialist doesn't mean you're going to try and change your government to a fully socialist program. There are plenty of functions that works off the principal of socialist ideals. Universal health care. Medicare, government assistance and so forth.


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> @ Nello
> 
> Oh so he didn't confuse the terms himself, but is (purposefully?) being misquoted.
> 
> Why are American politics so awful?



I don't know. He's also been horribly horribly misquoted as saying that he's gonna raise taxes for everyone to 90%.

Meanwhile global warming was invented by the Chinese, all Muslims should be treated as potential terrorists, and the Paris attack was part of God's divine plan.

The light is fading


----------



## Rain (Feb 9, 2016)

The Faceless Man said:


> No they are not.
> I swear sometimes I wonder if its lying or just ignorance from some posters around here.
> 
> 
> ...



Where does that arrogance come from considering your knowledge of the subject at hand is so lacking.

Marx and Engels, fathers of modern leftist thought used communism and socialism interchangeably.

What happened is that after Great purges and Holodomor many disillusioned western communists started using the word socialism as it carried less negative connotation in the West. Orwell and Einstein called themselves socialists yet it is clear from their writings that they advocated a communist mode of production, not social democratic. Only during late Cold War and after the fall of the Soviet Union did ex-communist parties start describing their social democratic policies as socialism. Sanders is a result of that phenomena.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 9, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He's not making a fucking point, bacon. Quit white knighting for the guy.



Then why respond at all?  All you're doing is attacking the person, which is what I accused you of before and you said this was something you did after giving the appropriate rebuttal.



Alwaysmind said:


> Never said they were not related but folks like them make it sound like it is almost the same. Or that if one tries socialist ideas, the ultimate end is communism.



I think the path from socialism to communism is a short one, tho.  Socialism essentially disempowers the individual economically.  Communism disempowers the individual both economically and politically.  

However if an autocrat is at the head of a socialist government the individual doesn't have the economic freedom to oppose him with the same might they would have if they were not in a socialist system.  Its inherently less free, which is why most Americans rightly reject it, even if we see some of the value in some of its ideals.


The Faceless Man said:


> No they are not.
> I swear sometimes I wonder if its lying or just ignorance from some posters around here.
> 
> Comunism and Socialism have no relation in philosophy.
> Just because both are the opposite of capitalism doesn't mean their the same.



You're just wrong about that.



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...een-a-communist-and-a-socialist-a6708086.html

Every link shows that socialism and communism, while not equivalent, are linked.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

I hope Bernie wins big tonight.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2016)

> Then why respond at all? All you're doing is attacking the person, which is what I accused you of before and you said this was something you did after giving the appropriate rebuttal.



First of all, like I said he didn't even make a damned point. Second, what the hell is it to you? It's not you I'm responding to you, so you don't need to concern yourself over it. When he tries to argue, and he will, I will respond to what I know will be piss-poor arguments on his part.


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2016)

I posted a few short posts and left the thread, and it gave Seto a hernia.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

And mods still havnt fix my mistake in the title where it say caucus instead of primaries.


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

So when can we expect to see some results? I'm guessing after midnight local time?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks like Bernie's winning New Hampshire.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Polls close at 8. So pretty soon.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Looks like Bernie's winning New Hampshire.



Well, expect Clinton's attacks to get more vicious. Bill has even stepped in to attack him too. She's feeling the pressure, and it is usually during times like these do we really see what lengths she's willing to go to. She was the same with Obama.


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Polls close at 8. So pretty soon.


If they refuse to release their numbers and the media spins it as a moral victory for Hillary, i'm calling shenanigans


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

Bernie was always going to win NH. The real question - with huge spin potential -  is by how much he wins. The general wisdom is anything less than a double digit lead is a disappointment for Bernie here, and i kind of agree. He needs to blow her out here and try to convert the bounce he'll get into actual votes in Nevada, and SC where he'll have an uphill battle.


----------



## Mael (Feb 9, 2016)

I smell Berniebro conspiracy.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Feb 9, 2016)

what is a berniebro anyway?
Sounds like some stupid shit sinfest would have .


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

How dare those traitor "feminists" not vote for Hillary based on sex. That's so sexist 


KidTony said:


> Bernie was always going to win NH. The real question - with huge spin potential -  is by how much he wins. The general wisdom is anything less than a double digit lead is a disappointment for Bernie here, and i kind of agree. He needs to blow her out here and try to convert the bounce he'll get into actual votes in Nevada, and SC where he'll have an uphill battle.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

berniebros getting their kicks in before clinton smokes him in all the other 48 states


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2016)

Typical Hillary Harpy.


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

shit said:


> berniebros getting their kicks in before clinton smokes him in all the other 48 states



Yeah most likely. Pretty sure nothing is gonna come of the email scandal either. The good news is that he's been talking about the dying middle class for so long that Hillary might just get pressured into doing something good for them when she's elected.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2016)

MegaultraHay said:


> what is a berniebro anyway?
> Sounds like some stupid shit sinfest would have .



I made up thing Hilary's more insane supporters crafted to kill Sanders' momentum.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Feb 9, 2016)

but why though.


----------



## Mael (Feb 9, 2016)

MegaultraHay said:


> but why though.



You're expecting something rational.

Stop.

But I feel like you won't be satisfied with that.  Basically feminist supporters of Hillary were getting pissed that Bernie Sanders, an old white guy, was getting so much appeal so they went on this tear trying to make a social media shitstorm that Bernie Sanders supporters were nothing more than uneducated bros who sought to have women back in the kitchen and not in leadership.

Thus Berniebros was born as a term.

Get it now?  Happy?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 9, 2016)

So, a Sanders & Trump victory? But by which margins?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

Who is others and why is he stealing votes


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Feb 9, 2016)

Someone with the last name 'Other' should run for an election. Would probably get a lot of votes because people don't realize it's an actual person.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2016)

CNN in a total meltdown because Trump and Sanders are winning Hopefully they win big because we know GOP can rig results.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 9, 2016)

lol @ Trump and Sanders winning.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2016)

If Bernie wins by less than 20% it will be a disappointing result for him.  That number is 10% for Trump.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2016)

> How bad do you have to be to have the name recognition, the machine, the money, and the press Clinton has AND STILL LOSE? Yikes.



      .


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

A 12% lead is quite significant.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> CNN in a total meltdown because Trump and Sanders are winning Hopefully they win big because we know GOP can rig results.



I missed the meltdown.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2016)

In Bernie's case, he was winning a lot of the polls by over 20%.  To really get momentum heading into South Carolina.  He needs to absolutely crush Hillary here.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2016)

#BernYourEnthusiasm


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Well 16% advantage is good.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

trump is stomping


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

It was to be expected. New Hampshire is a state that seems to like Trump's style.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

less than 20% of precincts reporting yet. You can predict who wins, but still too early to call margins of victory. Sander's lead could balloon, or shrink. For the republicans, it's a crapshoot after Trump and Kasich. Rubio might actually end up 5th, lmao.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

"Lol, a potential victory"


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

Also, Sanders made history tonight being the very first Jewish candidate to win any state primary in a presidential election.

How you like that one Mega


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

KidTony said:


> less than 20% of precincts reporting yet. You can predict who wins, but still too early to call margins of victory. Sander's lead could balloon, or shrink. For the republicans, it's a crapshoot after Trump and Kasich. Rubio might actually end up 5th, lmao.



True. Though I always feel its weird that news want to call the results as quicklynas possible.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 9, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Also, Sanders made history tonight being the very first Jewish candidate to win any state primary in a presidential election.
> 
> How you like that one Mega


Mega hates Sanders and Hillary since he's become an ultra Conservative.


----------



## Nello (Feb 9, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> It was to be expected. New Hampshire is a state that seems to like Trump's style.


He's leading the polls in pretty much every state as far as I can tell. I don't know how, but Donald Trump is the leading republican candidate for POTUS 2016. This is the reality we live in.


KidTony said:


> less than 20% of precincts reporting yet. You can predict who wins, but still too early to call margins of victory. Sander's lead could balloon, or shrink. For the republicans, it's a crapshoot after Trump and Kasich. Rubio might actually end up 5th, lmao.



Rubiobot is experiencing some difficulties, please stand by


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Almost at 20% Bernie. You can do it old sport!


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

Sander's win EVERY single demographic group in NH, with one exception: Families making over $200,000 a year. 

EDIT:

Slight Correction,

Bernie won in every single demographic group except the one noted above _as relating to household income_. He Won every single demographic not related to income (gender, race, age, religion, education, gun ownership, etc) _except _for voters aged 65+, and tied with HRC in voters aged 45-64.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Mega hates Sanders and Hillary since he's become an ultra Conservative.



i know lol, i'm just rubbing it in the first member of the tribe to win was a super lib.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Lol, Ron Paul to Trump, that's a rather big gap. Those must be big republican leaning independent counties.

A debate question should be, whatbare you going to do to fight all of those pharmaceutical ads.

Its crazy. I mean if a time capsule of ads was preserved, people would think Americans were all sick. (Though to Canada it probably would lead to conclude we all have back pain and stomach burns. )


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Lol, CNN trying to avoid saying "Hillary is second" as much as possible.

"Clinton machine". Lol


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2016)

Bernie won every demographic.

Holy shit the Huffington Post is mad as fuck that Trump won


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

NH Results for Sanders VS Clinton

_Young Voters:_ *85-14*
_Independents: _*72-27*
_Income Inequality voters: _*70-29*

Who's the electable one again?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2016)

How many on the GOP side will drop out after this?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Maybe 2-4 max.

Fiorina will stay just to prove a point. Carson probably won't step down to avoid the same confusion as in Iowa and Cruz will stay because he wants to be the first Canadian to be a U.S. president.

Christie and Rubbio are likely to step down after this.
This isy prediction, it is golden and flawless.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

carson's crazy enough to stick around
fiorina is gone
christie will probably give up
jeb will definitely hold on unless his handlers tell him to quit for the sake of his dignity


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

I say that and jeb leap frogs cruz to go to 3rd


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow, CNN is kinda uh...showing its true colors right now.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

i consume my media exclusively online. What is CNN saying? There's nothing outrageous in their website as far as i can tell.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

trump's lead is bigger than bernie's lead


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

it's A LOT harder to have a double digit lead in a two person race...

Still, Trump's lead is significant, and it would be a disservice not to note that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2016)

The only demographic Bernie didn't win was people earning more than $200,000, who voted for Hillary. Very telling.

And even though i in Australia but i can see the salt flow from here.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

The amount of nonsense media says during these events. 
Bush will say he is "a Republican problem solver" as opposed to say to his supporters he is a Republican maker?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2016)

Christie and Fiorina should definitely drop out.  Maybe a couple of the other candidates should hang around and see how they do on Super Tuesday?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Wow, CNN is kinda uh...showing its true colors right now.



CNN has been an obvious Clinton supporter for months.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

I just want rubio to beat either cruz or bush, that's all the interest I have left for this


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Utter nonsense.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

rubiobot nonsense is playing off the rule of cool

but republicans don't care about that shit

if they do then they're voting trump anyway


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 9, 2016)

shit said:


> carson's crazy enough to stick around
> fiorina is gone
> christie will probably give up
> jeb will definitely hold on unless his handlers tell him to quit for the sake of his dignity



[YOUTUBE]DdCYMvaUcrA[/YOUTUBE]


What dignity ?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 9, 2016)

shit said:


> I just want rubio to beat either cruz or bush, that's all the interest I have left for this



He will beat bush but not cruz, maybe if he had that firmware update he could have.

NH isn't the best place to judge Bernie since it was his second best state, Super Tuesday will show.

Though considering SC and southern Democrats I doubt it.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

hillary will win big in SC, I live here I know


----------



## Reyes (Feb 9, 2016)

shit said:


> hillary will win big in SC, I live here I know



Yep, my cousin lives there too unless Bernie gains momentum Hill will get it there.

Plus Bern still has a problem with minorities.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2016)

#FeelTheBern


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

I want to thank my cat and my barber on 72nd avenue.

Lol, was that a little promo?


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

5 minutes into trump speech, he still thanking people on his staff. Not one policy point discussed yet.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

What he doesn't know is that a wall doesn't stop tunnels.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

"We are going to have borders again". When did the U.S. lose its borders?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Because bringing a gun to work makes so much sense....


Notice how he doesn't actually say how he plans to change. He just says I'll fix it.


What a weak speech.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2016)

saying nothing is his not-so-secret secret to success


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2016)

Its an old tactic, speak a lot but say nothing


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 9, 2016)

Reyes said:


> Yep, my cousin lives there too unless Bernie gains momentum Hill will get it there.
> 
> Plus Bern still has a problem with minorities.



"Has a problem" = Exposure. Bernie should have been in SC last month, his goal is not to win SC, but to minimize the damage

Also, let's not speak of minorities as if they are a monolithic 'entity'


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2016)

The conventional wisdom is that Bernie is down heavily in states where the democratic electorate is made up heavily of minorities like Nevada, and SC. However, as fivethirtyeight points out, there hasn't been polling there since before iowa, (december for nevada i think), so even though i expect Bernie to still be trailing clinton significantly in those states, the bounce he gets from NH and the positive media coverage this week could make those contests competitive. I look for him to start trying to appeal to minority voters more heavily now, and he should focus on that in thursday's big dem debate on PBS.

Also, seriously Elizabeth Warren, endorse Bernie already!


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kobe (Feb 10, 2016)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> [YOUTUBE]DdCYMvaUcrA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> What dignity ?



Jeb?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Sander's win EVERY single demographic group in NH, with one exception: Families making over $200,000 a year.
> EDIT:
> Slight Correction,
> Bernie won in every single demographic group except the one noted above _as relating to household income_. He Won every single demographic not related to income (gender, race, age, religion, education, gun ownership, etc) _except _for voters aged 65+, and tied with HRC in voters aged 45-64.





KidTony said:


> NH Results for Sanders VS Clinton
> 
> _Young Voters:_ *85-14*
> _Independents: _*72-27*
> ...



Oh, wow.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2016)

Bernie really has to survive super tuesday. Everything from here on out has to be going into making Nevada and SC competitive.

If he can do that, he can do what Obama did and force a protracted war with Clinton throughout the other states


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 10, 2016)

Its clear new hamshire HATES CLINTON


----------



## Visa (Feb 10, 2016)

Reyes said:


> Yep, my cousin lives there too unless Bernie gains momentum Hill will get it there.
> 
> Plus Bern still has a problem with minorities.



Actually, Bern is a pretty popular candidate among minorities. I may not live in SC, but I do go to school in NC and I can tell a lot of minorities here prefer Sanders over Clinton. 

#FeelTheBern


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

That's good to hear because Clinton is ba king on him being unpopular in Nevada and South Carolina.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 10, 2016)

He needs to talk about his involvement in the Civil Rights Movement more.  Few politicians can say they marched with MLK.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> He needs to talk about his involvement in the Civil Rights Movement more.  Few politicians can say they marched with MLK.



 Hillary would just say tahtbsge would have done the same if she could.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

Surprised no one posted this yet.
[YOUTUBE]RVHyBoxL5UM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nello (Feb 10, 2016)

Bernie's ahead by 21.6 points with 89% precincts reporting in 

Bernie seems to do better than Clinton in a hypothetical matchup with Trump. I think they would both win though. Trump's not gonna look good compared to someone who isn't bathshit crazy about terrorism and Jesus.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 10, 2016)

Trump dominated the republican vote, like more than double the next candidate.

CAN'T
STUMP
THE
TRUMP


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 10, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> He needs to talk about his involvement in the Civil Rights Movement more.  Few politicians can say they marched with MLK.





Alwaysmind said:


> Hillary would just say tahtbsge would have done the same if she could.


Only We few, we happy few, we band of brothers will be remembered!
For he to-day that sheds his blood and marches with me to Selma
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
This day shall gentle his condition;*
And any SJW, or democratic liberals now a-bed
Shall think themselves accurs'd they were not here! 
And hold their poltical relations with minorites  cheap whiles any speaks
That fought with us during those civil rights days!!!*



*Spoiler*: _longer version for those who like Shakespeare_ 




These days are the civil rights days! 
he that outlives the civil rights days, and comes safe home,
Will stand a tip-toe when MLK day is nam'd,
And rouse him at the name of MLK.
He that shall live throught these  days, and see old age,
Will yearly on the vigil feast his neighbours,
And say "To-morrow is Black history month."
Then will he strip his sleeve and show his scars,
And say "These wounds I had during the civil rights days"
From this day to the ending of the world,
Only we in it shall be remembered-
We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood and marches with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
This day shall gentle his condition;
And any SWJ, democratic liberals now a-bed
Shall think themselves accurs'd they were not here! 
And hold their poltical relations with minorites cheap whiles any speaks
That fought with us during those civil rights days!!!


----------



## Nello (Feb 10, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Trump dominated the republican vote, like more than double the next candidate.
> 
> CAN'T
> STUMP
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








But seriously I can't wait to see Trump in the general election. Things are gonna get extremely interesting


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Feb 10, 2016)

Nello said:


> But seriously I can't wait to see Trump in the general election. Things are gonna get extremely interesting



We'll see. If he is as clever as I suspect him to be, he will change his extreme rhetoric to a most more widely electable one. Young frustrated males might win you the republican nomination, but they might not be the best bet for wining you the presidency.

A question to americans; how come Hilary is so unpopular?


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2016)

NH is just insanely liberal


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 10, 2016)

Hilary contradicts herself all the time and always goes for the popular opinion.
Hilary made deals through her own private servers which is as shady as you can get, but instead of getting majorly punished and stripped from her post, she is  literally running for president.
Hilary is a cyborg and there isn't one honest bone in her body.
Hilary's voters vote for her because "we need a womyuin presient" instead of looking at her character or policies.

People still ask why is Hilary so unlike-able.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2016)

DNC: Time to see if Sanders can leverage his momentum in Nevada (and sorta in South Carolina though a reasonable goal there is "get crushed less.").  Of course he's now officially drawn blood so Hillary will likely be on full offense.

GOP: Oh wow, Rubio came in 5th?  Behind Jeb?  What the heck happened there?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> DNC: Time to see if Sanders can leverage his momentum in Nevada (and sorta in South Carolina though a reasonable goal there is "get crushed less.").  Of course he's now officially drawn blood so Hillary will likely be on full offense.
> 
> GOP: Oh wow, Rubio came in 5th?  Behind Jeb?  What the heck happened there?



Speaking of full offense, 



> Hillary Clinton to Hire Former Obama Deputy Campaign Manager
> 
> Hillary Clinton's campaign is planning to formalize a key role for Jen O'Malley Dillon, the former deputy campaign manager for President Obama's 2012 re-election campaign, a source confirms to NBC News.
> 
> ...



This might be bad news for Sanders, though it mightbalso show that Clinton massively underestimated Sanders.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 10, 2016)

Isn't this the same Hillary who called Obama Unelectable and an "amature" in 2008?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Isn't this the same Hillary who called Obama Unelectable and an "amature" in 2008?



Until she ran out of money and Obama bailed her out.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2016)

*What Steinem, Albright, and Clinton don?t get about millennial women*



> Two recent comments by famous feminists have underscored the inevitable and predicted the foregone: The feminist era of Hillary Clinton, Gloria Steinem and Madeleine Albright has come to a close.
> 
> Each heroic in her own way, these three icons of second-wave feminism have reached a pinnacle of sorts, along with the bittersweet recognition that they are sorely out of touch with today?s younger women. The world they knew and helped change has produced a new generation no longer as concerned with the issues that animated their mothers and grandmothers.
> 
> ...




Basically what Clinton and Lena Dunham fail to understand.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 10, 2016)

Didn't Albright saw that Women who don't help Hillary "have a special place in hell"? 
LolProtestantlogic


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2016)

Honestly this Sanders guy seems to fit feminsim a lot more than Hilary Clinton.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Honestly this Sanders guy seems to fit feminsim a lot more than Hilary Clinton.



The guy is full core socialist, not supporting feminist ideals would be inconceivable.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 10, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> The guy is full core socialist, not supporting feminist ideals would be inconceivable.


Ita the opposite actually


----------



## Nello (Feb 10, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Ita the opposite actually



Really? I mean, if we're talking pure socialism, gender equality was a huge deal in communist Russia.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Honestly this Sanders guy seems to fit feminsim a lot more than Hilary Clinton.



Because Hillary is also an opportunistic bitch who clings onto her older feminism and tries to recruit morons like Lena Dunham and Beyonce (not sure about Beyonce but she's already a dope when it comes to feminism so it fits).


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 10, 2016)

Nello said:


> Really? I mean, if we're talking pure socialism, gender equality was a huge deal in communist Russia.


Both Lenin and Stalin only wanted Gender Equality to a certain degree aka in Political and Workforce spheres, Pure Socialism also meant that Society was put first therefore the Importance of the Family and female Gender role never disappeared, post 1960's Feminism was never approved by Soviets

I always wondered why Many SJW praise Marx when he was a homophobe who said that Homosexuality is a result of Capitalism


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> I always wondered why Many SJW praise Marx when he was a homophobe who said that Homosexuality is a result of Capitalism



This kind of comparison doesn't make sense. NOBODY supported homosexuality in the 19th century. Doesn't mean Max is less of a left-wing person for not supporting it.

It's like when I saw someone else posting Napoleon was a bad ruler because he was not feminist. I mean, come on (you can have a number of reasons for disliking Napoleon, but be realistic).

Ideologies change overtime. The left of the 22th century could be supporting things that today's left cannot even conceive.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2016)

Nello said:


> Really? I mean, if we're talking pure socialism, gender equality was a huge deal in communist Russia.



Communist Russia isn't a very good example.

For instance, they had universal atheism. But it's not because the country was a secular one where educated people decided not to be religious. It's because the govenment forced it. The country is still as conservative as it comes, but it's atheist because that is part of the govenment's agenda.

The liberals of today have nothing to do with communist Russia, except a similar view in economics (and communism is much more exaggerated economically than simple national-socialism). Politically, the ideas are completely different.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This kind of comparison doesn't make sense. NOBODY supported homosexuality in the 19th century. Doesn't mean Max is less of a left-wing person for not supporting it.
> 
> It's like when I saw someone else posting Napoleon was a bad ruler because he was not feminist. I mean, come on (you can have a number of reasons for disliking Napoleon, but be realistic).
> 
> Ideologies change overtime. The left of the 22th century could be supporting things that today's left cannot even conceive.



Just like when GOP politicians were against big companies in the late 19th century.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 10, 2016)

Why Hillary Clinton Doesn?t Deserve the Black Vote

From the crime bill to welfare reform, policies Bill Clinton enacted?and Hillary Clinton supported?decimated black America.



> Hillary Clinton loves black people. And black people love Hillary?or so it seems. Black politicians have lined up in droves to endorse her, eager to prove their loyalty to the Clintons in the hopes that their faithfulness will be remembered and rewarded. Black pastors are opening their church doors, and the Clintons are making themselves comfortably at home once again, engaging effortlessly in all the usual rituals associated with ?courting the black vote,? a pursuit that typically begins and ends with Democratic politicians making black people feel liked and taken seriously. Doing something concrete to improve the conditions under which most black people live is generally not required.
> 
> Hillary is looking to gain momentum on the campaign trail as the primaries move out of Iowa and New Hampshire and into states like South Carolina, where large pockets of black voters can be found. According to some polls, she leads Bernie Sanders by as much as 60 percent among African Americans. It seems that we?black people?are her winning card, one that Hillary is eager to play.
> 
> ...



Continued below:


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This kind of comparison doesn't make sense. NOBODY supported homosexuality in the 19th century. Doesn't mean Max is less of a left-wing person for not supporting it.


The point is that Marx Opposed many Things That SJW defend, He was a collectivist who saw that The Rights of the Individual should be second to The Community/Society(Hence the terms Socialism and Communism)

Also Napoleon did support womens right, just because He cheated on his first wife(Who also cheated on him) with Many Women and Married a Noble girl for her money doesn't mean that he was a misogynist, It simply meant He was horny and a gold Digger


----------



## KidTony (Feb 10, 2016)

Apparently, Bernie raised 2.6 million by 12:30 AM last night from his NH win. WOW


----------



## KidTony (Feb 10, 2016)

The Nation piece i posted two post above by Michelle Alexander "Why Hillary Clinton doesn't deserve the black vote" is an ABSOLUTE must read. Don't skip over it, trust me.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 10, 2016)

Ta-Nehisi Coates says he'll be voting for Sanders.


----------



## Nello (Feb 10, 2016)

Has Hillary given any hints as to whom she'll pick for VP?


----------



## KidTony (Feb 10, 2016)

Too early for that. Could be anyone really. Probably a hispanic candidate like Castro, but she could try to appeal the young base who ill definitely not be as excited for her as they are for sanders by going full lib and extending an offer to someone like Warren, or even Sanders himself. Heh


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2016)

There is 0% chance Hillary would pick Sanders.

Castro is the obvious pick but it's really too early for her to hint about anything.  She'll want to know who her Republican opponent is first, at the very least.

_Probably_ someone younger, _probably_ a minority.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 10, 2016)

I feel sorry for Hillary Clinton. I honestly do. This is her second time running as presidential candidate. She was the favourite to win last time. She lost to Obama and the civil rights movement hype. This time she could lose again to the poor and students.

I don't see anything that great with her policy. Like the typical politician she has changed her opinion based on what people think. That does look bad because it makes her seem inconsistent and a liar. If there is any good in that it is some proof that she is open to changing her opinion: her opinion is a democracy. The problem with that is people wonder whether she has any strong beliefs at all. It's her beliefs that people are supposed to be voting for — not merely a reflection of theirs.  When a politician merely reflects the popular opinion, it makes you wonder what they are like when the popular opinion is different to the bureaucracy and high-powered corporations. My guess is such a person will try to get the best results as diplomatically as possible.

By contrast, Sanders is promising the poor everything they wanted....that is scarier than it should be because it seems extremely positive. It makes me wonder what this really means.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Too early for that. Could be anyone really. Probably a hispanic candidate like Castro, but she could try to appeal the young base who ill definitely not be as excited for her as they are for sanders by going full lib and extending an offer to someone like Warren, *or even Sanders* himself. Heh



That's what she wants us to think, but she said she would call Sanders, didn't really say "yes, Sanders might be a good VP pick."


----------



## KidTony (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeh probably. Not that i think he'll acpt anyways.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ot8lz1sS_HY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## baconbits (Feb 10, 2016)

I think Clinton will eventually prevail but this primary shows some inherent weakness in her candidacy.  Of course the Republicans won't be able to take advantage of that weakness if they nominate Trump.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I think Clinton will eventually prevail but this primary shows some inherent weakness in her candidacy.  Of course the Republicans won't be able to take advantage of that weakness if they nominate Trump.



Angry voters = stupid voters and we've got a lot of them judging by Trump's rhetoric.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 10, 2016)

problem with Hillary Clinton is that she ain't Billy Boy.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 10, 2016)

Mael said:


> Angry voters = stupid voters and we've got a lot of them judging by Trump's rhetoric.



To me Democrats voting for Bernie are just as stupid as Republicans voting for Trump.  Bernie calls himself a socialist and he wants to increase taxes.  His chances for winning a general election are far worse than Hillary's.  Trump is antagonizing Hispanics and acting unpresidential.  Any other candidate on the Republican side would have a better chance of winning than him.  So both sides have idiots in their parties prioritizing how they feel over any realistic considerations.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2016)

baconbits said:


> To me Democrats voting for Bernie are just as stupid as Republicans voting for Trump.  Bernie calls himself a socialist and he wants to increase taxes.  His chances for winning a general election are far worse than Hillary's.  Trump is antagonizing Hispanics and acting unpresidential.  Any other candidate on the Republican side would have a better chance of winning than him.  So both sides have idiots in their parties prioritizing how they feel over any realistic considerations.



Eh, to me at this point it's lesser of two evils and I won't vote for the guy who literally wants to bar an entire demographic from the United States.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2016)

He calls himself a democratic socialist. Why does this need to be repeated every page? 

Also, yes, he wants to increase taxes. As taxes fund public initiatives. Something most Americans tend to forget as they bitch about things like poor infrastructure and insufficient public education, wondering  why resources are so limited.


----------



## Visa (Feb 10, 2016)

baconbits said:


> To me Democrats voting for Bernie are just as stupid as Republicans voting for Trump.  Bernie calls himself a socialist and he wants to increase taxes.  His chances for winning a general election are far worse than Hillary's.  Trump is antagonizing Hispanics and acting unpresidential.  Any other candidate on the Republican side would have a better chance of winning than him.  So both sides have idiots in their parties prioritizing how they feel over any realistic considerations.



I was sure Sanders wanted taxes to increase based on socioeconomic standings like they've always had and make those that are part of the 3% holding half of our nation's wealth responsible for paying them, and not evading them using offshore accounts.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

Visa said:


> I was sure Sanders wanted taxes to increase based on socioeconomic standings like they've always had and make those that are part of the 3% holding half of our nation's wealth responsible for paying them, and not evading them using offshore accounts.


Like Burger King essentially becoming a Canadian company to avoid high taxes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2016)

baconbits said:


> To me Democrats voting for Bernie are just as stupid as Republicans voting for Trump.  Bernie calls himself a socialist and he wants to increase taxes.  His chances for winning a general election are far worse than Hillary's.  Trump is antagonizing Hispanics and acting unpresidential.  Any other candidate on the Republican side would have a better chance of winning than him.  So both sides have idiots in their parties prioritizing how they feel over any realistic considerations.



Well, democracy assumes people vote for whoever they like the most, right?

I think it says a lot about your election system if the people who vote for the politician who reflects their will the best are considered stupid.

Maybe the two party system is a bad thing in that regard.

And besides, if both Sanders and Trump go to the general elections, then neither side has bad chances. Or at least Sanders doesn't, I like to believe you guys aren't so stupid to have half of your total voters support that animal.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2016)

Bernie looking to build serious momentum, and making one hell of a push since his win.

GOP bloodbath about to begin. I actually think Jeb of all people will end up on the winning side of this, just because he has the money to go on all the way to June.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well, democracy assumes people vote for whoever they like the most, right?
> 
> I think it says a lot about your election system if the people who vote for the politician who reflects their will the best are considered stupid.
> 
> ...



History begs to differ.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 10, 2016)

Mael said:


> Eh, to me at this point it's lesser of two evils and I won't vote for the guy who literally wants to bar an entire demographic from the United States.



To be fair he wants a ban on Muslim countries for immigration.  The way he says it tho shows how much of a jackass he is.



Seto Kaiba said:


> He calls himself a democratic socialist. Why does this need to be repeated every page?
> 
> Also, yes, he wants to increase taxes. As taxes fund public initiatives. Something most Americans tend to forget as they bitch about things like poor infrastructure and insufficient public education, wondering  why resources are so limited.



The fact that he calls himself a democratic socialist is something that is easily taken advantage of.  This is why few others, even on the far left of the political class, would ever label themselves that way.  I don't disagree with your specificity, I'm just pointing out that his own words make him an easy target.  Hillary doesn't have that issue.

And raising taxes is usually not a wining electoral strategy.  That's something your opponent ties around your neck.  So don't take this as me debating left and right spectrum ideas with you - that's the subject for another debate.  My point is that these are bad stances politically, whether you agree with them or not.

@Raiden

Your scenario becomes more likely as more people drop out and Bush's money doesn't dry up.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2016)

> To be fair he wants a ban on Muslim countries for immigration. The way he says it tho shows how much of a jackass he is.



That's still egregiously un-American.  No matter how many people bitched and moaned about the Irish or Polish coming in, there weren't actual laws barring them and if they did they were struck down ASAP.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Feb 10, 2016)

As a non-American, Sanders and Trump seem as the worst choices for the role of president.

Sanders, with his non-interventionist policy, would seriously shake USA's international position. Imagine having a future where Sanders is president of the US and Corbyn is prime minister of the UK. NATO's position in Europe will be severely weakened. This is Putin's wet dream.

Trump on the other hand is simply a man that doesn't have the qualities necessary to be president. He seems rash, arrogant, and very volatile in changing his opinions. His diplomacy skills are non-existent. 

I would very much prefer the stability and predictability that a face from the establishment would bring. I don't care if it's Rubio, Hillary, Cruz or Bush. Just no radical people that would bring big changes to foreign policy.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2016)

Trust me, any candidate who wins will get a severe reality check on foreign policy and why America cannot just give up its obligations no matter how hard leftists and Saviors want it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2016)

baconbits said:


> To be fair he wants a ban on Muslim countries for immigration.  The way he says it tho shows how much of a jackass he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find that to be funny. "Social Democratic" is the name of the most prominent right-wing party in Brazil, even if they (in my opinion) do not follow that ideology at all. But in my country, it's political suicide to be openly right-wing, and about half of the parties have some synonym of "social" in their name. Kind of the opposite of the USA, it seems.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2016)

baconbits said:


> The fact that he calls himself a democratic socialist is something that is easily taken advantage of.  This is why few others, even on the far left of the political class, would ever label themselves that way.  I don't disagree with your specificity, I'm just pointing out that his own words make him an easy target.  Hillary doesn't have that issue.



Well, yeah. Hilary is looked upon as being incorrigibly corrupt though.



> And raising taxes is usually not a wining electoral strategy.  That's something your opponent ties around your neck.  So don't take this as me debating left and right spectrum ideas with you - that's the subject for another debate.  My point is that these are bad stances politically, whether you agree with them or not.



I know...America is full of shortsighted people.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, yeah. Hilary is looked upon as being incorrigibly corrupt though.



Yeah, but she's also a woman.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 10, 2016)

Rey said:


> Yeah, but she's also a woman.


She is also a Beard


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I find that to be funny. "Social Democratic" is the name of the most prominent right-wing party in Brazil, even if they (in my opinion) do not follow that ideology at all. But in my country, it's political suicide to be openly right-wing, and about half of the parties have some synonym of "social" in their name. Kind of the opposite of the USA, it seems.



I had a feeling that was the case, that Brazil's socialism was different.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 10, 2016)

Bernie has raised $5.2 mil since polls closed last night.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> I had a feeling that was the case, that Brazil's socialism was different.



Well we are not actually socialists in the classical definition, just a lot more to the left in the political compass.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I find that to be funny. "Social Democratic" is the name of the most prominent right-wing party in Brazil, even if they (in my opinion) do not follow that ideology at all. But in my country, it's political suicide to be openly right-wing, and about half of the parties have some synonym of "social" in their name. Kind of the opposite of the USA, it seems.



That is funny, but its politics.  Imagine identifying yourself as a "big rightwinger" in Germany.  I don't think that would go over well, especially if you took some stances against immigration or said something negative about Israel in the past.

Socialism isn't that bad here, but its bad.  And since he called himself that its fair game to call him that and he will be trolled.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, yeah. Hilary is looked upon as being incorrigibly corrupt though.



Agreed, but she can change that perception and she has the political team to get past that.  This isn't her first scandal.  Bernie can explain what a social democrat is until he's blue in the face, but some dude watching in West Virginia is going to turn to his buddy and say "did I just 'ear him say he waz a commie?" and their minds will be set.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I know...America is full of shortsighted people.



The right says the same thing about the debt issue.  I think Americans are too reactionary, but that's a topic for another debate.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2016)

Kaneda30 said:


> As a non-American, Sanders and Trump seem as the worst choices for the role of president.
> 
> Sanders, with his non-interventionist policy, would seriously shake USA's international position. Imagine having a future where Sanders is president of the US and Corbyn is prime minister of the UK. NATO's position in Europe will be severely weakened. This is Putin's wet dream..



Bernie is not a non interventionist. Actually research your facts next time.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Feb 10, 2016)

Mael said:


> Trust me, any candidate who wins will get a severe reality check on foreign policy and why America cannot just give up its obligations no matter how hard leftists and Saviors want it.



I sure hope so. I know the US gets a lot of flak for its foreign policy, "world police", "imperialism", etc, but people should realize that, at least for Europe, American world hegemony is crucial for security.
All the countries that are in NATO have had quasi-permanent stability in regards to external matters, some of them for over 65 years now. This is hugely underrated for a continent that in the past was ravaged by major wars.

At the very least It is by far better than having countries with authoritarian regimes like Russia or China sharing equal amounts of influence.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 10, 2016)

@ Kaneda30

Europe's internal peace is thanks to EU and external peace is thanks to NATO, yes. And people in Europe certainly remember it well, even if we might bitch and whine about Murica.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Feb 10, 2016)

Inuhanyou said:


> Bernie is not a non interventionist. Actually research your facts next time.



He might not be as non-interventionist as Ron Paul, but still he is almost there.

_Q [to Sanders]: Putin in Syria?
SANDERS: I think Mr. Putin is going to regret what he is doing.
Q: He doesn't seem to be the type of guy to regret a lot.
SANDERS: *I think he's already regretting what he did in Crimea* and what he is doing in the Ukraine. I think he is really regretting the decline of his economy. And I think what he is trying to do now is save some face. But I think when Russians get killed in Syria and when he gets bogged down, *I think the Russian people are going to give him a message that maybe they should come home*, maybe they should start working with the United States to rectify the situation now._

These statements alone are representative of his extreme naivety on foreign policy.

He also said in the past that NATO eastward expansion was a mistake and a provocation towards Russia. This means that this man would have been ok with abandoning Eastern Europe to the resurgent Russian power. 

Make no mistake that, just like other countries that are outside NATO influence atm (Ukraine, Georgia, Belarus, Moldova), other Eastern European countries would have been either absorbed again into the Russian sphere or under threat of hybrid war.

This means no economic advantages for Western Europe (both market wise and cheap labor) and no strategical positions for the US. 
Of course, alongside the fact that Eastern European countries *really wanted* to be included in NATO as sovereign and independent nations, so the idea that this inclusions were an unilateral provocation from the West is an insulting statement that would be expected from a Russian diplomat, but not from a guy that would some day be president of the United States of America. A guy like Sanders is an insult to all American allies.


----------



## Lucy75 (Feb 10, 2016)

baconbits said:


> To me Democrats voting for Bernie are just as stupid as Republicans voting for Trump.  Bernie calls himself a socialist and he wants to increase taxes.  His chances for winning a general election are far worse than Hillary's.  Trump is antagonizing Hispanics and acting unpresidential.  Any other candidate on the Republican side would have a better chance of winning than him.  So both sides have idiots in their parties prioritizing how they feel over any realistic considerations.


Don't be stupid Bacon. Bernie is objectively a better candidate and human being than Trump is. He actually talks about substantive issues and polices. While Trump is a facist and white supremacist and spends more time braging about his poll numbers or attacking other people. Particularly those in his own party.

Bernie has been doing better in a lot of hypothetical matchups against republicans as well. Beating Trump for instance by double digits. He's looking more electable by the day.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 10, 2016)

Kaneda30 said:


> He might not be as non-interventionist as Ron Paul, but still he is almost there.
> 
> _Q [to Sanders]: Putin in Syria?
> SANDERS: I think Mr. Putin is going to regret what he is doing.
> ...


Oh the Irony


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

Historically speaking though, the U.S.A have been terrible in foreign policy. So that a candidate be not so well versed in it is not all that out of the ordinary


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2016)

*Gender trumps all? Vote-shaming, slut-shaming not so far apart*




> If you want to lose young women, just scold them. That will offend them every time. And it?s precisely what two stalwart, old-school feminist icons did over the past weekend when each chastised younger female voters for not lining up behind former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton for the Democratic nomination for president.
> 
> ?A lot of you younger women think it?s done,? former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright said of the fight for equality. ?It?s not done. There?s a special place in hell for women who don?t help each other!?
> 
> ...



Can't wait for that cunt Lena Dunham's defense on this sort of scolding.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Historically speaking though, the U.S.A have been terrible in foreign policy. So that a candidate be not so well versed in it is not all that out of the ordinary



Highly, highly subjective claim.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

More trouble for Clinton on the horizon. 

As it has already been said, if Clinton wants to win, she needs to show she is honest and will keep her words. At this point not everyone trusts her. 


> Hillary Clinton has an honesty problem.
> 
> That point is driven home hard in the exit poll following Clinton's 22-point drubbing at the hands of Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders. *More than one in three (34 percent) of all New Hampshire Democratic primary voters said that honesty was the most important trait in their decision on which candidate to support. Of that bloc, Sanders won 92 percent of their votes as compared to just 6 percent for Clinton.*
> 
> ...


----------



## KidTony (Feb 10, 2016)

Christie, Fiorina both ended their campaigns today.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2016)

Perhaps it was best for him since hevwont have to face tough questions about that bridge incident in the middle of the primaries.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2016)

There is no way Hillary can stop any doubt about her being a liar or a shill for big companies and industry, be it the military/defense contract industry the drug industry, the health insurance industry, the oil, coal and fracking industries...because she is one.

The closest thing she could do is renounce any and all private money and fundraisers immediately and claim she's turned over a new leaf. Which would not work anyway, and she obviously can't do it because she's specifically in the pocket of those interests, dependent on them for money at every turn.

Let us be frank, this is not a conversation about Hillary Clinton humanizing herself, because that will never happen. This is more about whether Bernie has what it takes to take on the corrupt campaign finance system and legalized bribery she represents in the entire political spectrum.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Feb 11, 2016)

It legitimately both saddens and confuses me that there are so many Hilary supports amongst the general US public

This video just touches the surface of the hypocritical flip flopping incarnate that is Hilary

[YOUTUBE]-dY77j6uBHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2016)

I wonder how hard they had to try to get *only* 13 minutes.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 11, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Highly, highly subjective claim.



Not really. The first American President to really care about foreign policy was Teddy Roosevelt (#26).

So, as of right now, most u.s. presidents have not have a strong knowledge in foreign policy.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Feb 11, 2016)

Rey said:


> I wonder how hard they had to try to get *only* 13 minutes.



You're absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> You're absolutely ridiculous.



What's ridiculous about thinking everything that she says is a lie? Pretty on par if you ask me.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 11, 2016)

In hope the polls for SC and NV are wrong.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 11, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> In hope the polls for SC and NV are wrong.




So what do they say?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 11, 2016)

> “A lot of you younger women think it’s done,” former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright said of the fight for equality. “It’s not done. There’s a special place in hell for women who don’t help each other!”
> 
> On HBO’s Real Time with Bill Maher, Gloria Steinem seconded the motion, adding some girly retro quip about young women jumping on Senator Bernie Sanders’ bandwagon because that’s where the boys are.



This is an unfair accusation to make. Young women care about policies that would improve their life. Being with the boys is a bonus because that too can improve young women's life. It only makes sense that 20 something women are going to be with 20 something men. I think they're making a smart decision together as students and potentially new — likeminded — couples. Many of those women have male university friends. University students seem to like Bernie's policies on education.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> It legitimately both saddens and confuses me that there are so many Hilary supports amongst the general US public
> 
> This video just touches the surface of the hypocritical flip flopping incarnate that is Hilary
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-dY77j6uBHI[/YOUTUBE]



*rape culture intensifies*


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 11, 2016)

Amanda said:


> So what do they say?



HC being ahead


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> HC being ahead



That was the same in Iowa.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 11, 2016)

Mael said:


> That was the same in Iowa.



Yeah, true. I feel the polls were not done in the most honest of ways.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 11, 2016)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> This is an unfair accusation to make. Young women care about policies that would improve their life. *Being with the boys is a bonus because that too can improve young women's life.* It only makes sense that 20 something women are going to be with 20 something men. I think they're making a smart decision together as students and potentially new ? likeminded ? couples. Many of those women have male university friends. University students seem to like Bernie's policies on education.


And ruin the lifes of boys in return


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 11, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> And ruin the lifes of boys in return



Would you please fuck off back into sand? My IQ drops several points every time I see your juvenile posts.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 11, 2016)

Its true. I was in a sword fight a few months ago with a terrorist mastermind, I won but I got a huge cut on my face, scarring me horribly. I also lost my job at the secret spy agency because my scar left me too identifiable. My gf left because of my scar, in fact many women/feminists commented that she did the right thing in leaving someone who didn't look perfect, who lost his super-spy job and stopped a mega-terrorist that feminists supported. I still tried to rebuild our relationship but she wasn't interested. Then I won the lottery and got millions of dollars and she wanted back in but I wasn't interested in such a terrible person.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> HC being ahead



Yeah I think the superdelegates will stay in her corner this time around too. But win or lose, I think Bernie steered the principles of the national conversation in the right way. Had it not been for him, there would probably be bullshit conversations about national security and foreign policy. Agree with his politics or not..I'd rather talk about people who need help from gvt than a lot of abstract topics that  people really don't have a say in.


----------



## hammer (Feb 11, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Its true. I was in a sword fight a few months ago with a terrorist mastermind, I won but I got a huge cut on my face, scarring me horribly. I also lost my job at the secret spy agency because my scar left me too identifiable. My gf left because of my scar, in fact many women/feminists commented that she did the right thing in leaving someone who didn't look perfect, who lost his super-spy job and stopped a mega-terrorist that feminists supported. I still tried to rebuild our relationship but she wasn't interested. Then I won the lottery and got millions of dollars and she wanted back in but I wasn't interested in such a terrible person.



>super secret spy

>didn't get plastic surgery.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 11, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Its true. I was in a sword fight a few months ago with a terrorist mastermind, I won but I got a huge cut on my face, scarring me horribly. I also lost my job at the secret spy agency because my scar left me too identifiable. My gf left because of my scar, in fact many women/feminists commented that she did the right thing in leaving someone who didn't look perfect, who lost his super-spy job and stopped a mega-terrorist that feminists supported. I still tried to rebuild our relationship but she wasn't interested. Then I won the lottery and got millions of dollars and she wanted back in but I wasn't interested in such a terrible person.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 11, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> [YOUTUBE]-dY77j6uBHI[/YOUTUBE]



i don't have the courage to watch past the initial Anderson Cooper question...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 11, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think the superdelegates will stay in her corner this time around too. But win or lose, I think Bernie steered the principles of the national conversation in the right way. Had it not been for him, there would probably be bullshit conversations about national security and foreign policy. Agree with his politics or not..I'd rather talk about people who need help from gvt than a lot of abstract topics that  people really don't have a say in.



Yea, super delegates is nonesense. Hillary has the vast majority, but they amount to less than 1/3 of them. She can probably survive a few more defeats but eventuallybtuose super delegates can mean nothing if Bern wins the important states like Cali and Florida.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Yeah, true. I feel the polls were not done in the most honest of ways.



Gee, you think?


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2016)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> Would you please fuck off back into sand? My IQ drops several points every time I see your juvenile posts.



Oh, the irony...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 11, 2016)

Rey said:


> Oh, the irony...



I'm sorry you're such a simpleton. Wouldn't surprise me if you're confused if shown this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



x <- c(21, 18,1,"cunt" )
names(x) <- c("U","r","a","cunt")
x:

21 18 1 cunt
U r a cunt!




Ill trya 2 tolk lik u so y can undarstand me



So tell me how I am supposed to respond to a troll who never has anything of value to say? So far I have replied to him with gifs. He deserves it. I don't have anything more childish than that for an attention seeking, self-proclaimed alpha male (twerp), who is clearly trying to prove he is....by behaving like a little bitch!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2016)

After a massive win, Bernie Sanders was shocked to find he would be receiving the same number of delegates as Hillary Clinton

When pressed for comment he said he was "shocked to have worked so hard, just to have someone come in and take such a significant portion his reward"


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2016)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> I'm sorry you're such a simpleton. Wouldn't surprise me if you're confused if shown this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



>Responding to trolls and getting this upset at them continuing to troll

You need a hobby.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 11, 2016)

Rey said:


> >Responding to trolls and getting this upset at them continuing to troll
> 
> You need a hobby.



A hobby that doesn't involve an "alpha male" talking about sex with me. HE IS GOING TO GET ME INTO TROUBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't care whether he is an alpha male — he should fuck off and I certainly won't follow his idiotic ass! This is why the Middle East sucks! Keep these kids away from me! I have enough to deal with in life! I'll just report him...this is bordering on harrassment!


----------

